# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historia e barbarizmit shekullor sllav ndaj shqiptareve

## BARAT

*Masakrat. Historia më se 160-vjeçare e barbarizmave sllave ndaj shqiptarëve*


VELI HAKLAJ
22/10/2007  - gazeta Metropol
*Dëshmi tronditëse të barbarizmave çnjerëzore*

Shpallja e pavarësisë së Kosovës është sot kryefjala e të gjitha kancelarive kryesore diplomatike dhe qendrave vendimmarrëse në botë. Në këto ditë të ardhshme, pritet të marrë zgjidhje raporti dramatiko-tragjik mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve. Ky raport u ndërtua përmes një ballafaqimi shekullor të dy strategjive të kundërta: të asaj serbomadhe në agresivitet e shfarosje të shqiptarëve dhe të asaj shqiptare në vetëmbrojtje e vetëqenie.

Genocidi serbomadh mori formë të organizuar shtetërore, më 1844, me programin Naçertanija të Ilia Garashaninit, ish-ministër i Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë, për të vazhduar me programin e kolonizimit të shqiptarëve, prezantuar në formë memorandumi Parlamentit në Beograd, më 7 mars 1937 nga akademiku Vaso Çubrilloviç. Këto platforma ideologjike dhe të tjera që dolën në vitet 80 dhe 90 të shekullit të kaluar kishin si objektiv shfarosjen e shqiptarëve dhe kolonizimin e plotë të Kosovës dhe trevave të tjera shqiptare nën Jugosllavi.

Në luftën serbo-turke, 1876-1878, agresionet e forcave të organizuara serbe sollën pasoja shfarosëse për shqiptarët në viset e Moravës jugore, perëndimore dhe lindore. Në kujtesën e bashkëkohësve të atyre viteve llogariteshin 35 000 viktima shqiptarë të çdo moshe e seksi. Ishte fakt se fshatra, qytete e krahina të tëra zbrazeshin nga këto tmerre. Konsulli i Perandorisë Osmane në Nish njoftonte se nga një lagje thjeshtë shqiptare e Nishit, prej 300 shtëpish shqiptare, vetëm 20 shpëtuan. Të tjerat u rrafshuan me tokë. Në kazanë e Leskovcit u shkatërruan 1228 shtëpi me 88 fshatra e u shpërngulën rreth 20 667 banorë; në rrethin e Përkupës, në 73 fshatra me 1771 shtëpi, shumica u dogj ose u shkatërruan; nga 67 fshatra me 1 531 shtëpi shqiptare u shpërngulën rreth 12 480 banorë. (Gjurmime albanologjike, seria e shkencave historike IX-1979, Prishtinë, 1980, fq. 142).

Në vitet 1912-1913 dhe në vijim politikat shfarosëse ndaj shqiptarëve marrin përmasa gjithnjë e më të mëdha. Më 12 nëntor të 1912-ës shkruhej se në afërsi të Shkupit, 2000 dhe jo larg Prizrenit 5000 shqiptarë myslimanë u masakruan. Shumë fshatra u dogjën dhe popullsia e tyre u masakrua. Në rrethin e Prishtinës vetëm gjatë periudhës 18 tetor-12 nëntor 1912 u zhdukën nga terrorizmi masiv serb 5 000 shqiptarë. (Leo Freundlich, Albanienes Golgotha, Wien, 1913, f. 8-9)

Në krahinën e Lumës u shkatërruan 27 fshatra dhe u vra popullata deri tek fëmijët. Këtu u kryen mizoritë më të tmerrshme që njeh lufta shfarosëse kundra shqiptarëve. Këtu ndodhi që gratë dhe fëmijët, të mbështjellë me kashtë, u dogjën të lidhur përpara syve të burrave dhe baballarëve të tyre të lidhur. Grave shtatzëna u nxirreshin në mënyrë të tmerrshme fëmija nga barku dhe kalohej në bajonetë. Edhe të dorëzuarit vriteshin si në kasaphanë. (Leo Freundlich, Albanienes Golgotha, Wien, 1913, f. 15-16).

Ngjarje të tilla tronditëse kemi në vijimësi deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore, ku pardoksalisht, nën pushtimin e të huajve fashisto-nazistë, shqiptarët në Kosovë fillojnë të ndihen më mirë dhe të shijojnë ëndrrën e bashkimit me trungun amë. Kapitullimi i Jugosllavisë, prill 1941, krijoi një gjendje të re në Ballkan. Ky shtet u copëzua nën ndikimin Italo-Gjerman. Mbretëria shqiptare përfitoi një pjesë të trojeve të Kosovës, çka solli një gjendje të re për hapësirën shqiptare, duke rritur shkëmbime në të gjitha fushat, të cilat ishin ndërprerë që nga vitit 1912. Me Dekret Mëkambësor nr. 333, datë 3 dhjetor 1941, në Qeverinë e Tiranës u krijua Ministria e Tokave të Liruara, e cila ekzistoi deri në shkurt 1943. Në Qeverinë e Ekrem Libohovës (18 janar-11 shkurt 1943) emërohet ministër sekretar shteti për Tokat e Liruara Ismet Kryeziu. (Kastriot Dervishi, Historia e shtetit shqiptar 1912-1905, Tiranë 2006, fq. 470)

Emërimi i Ismet Kryeziut në këtë post ministror nuk ishte rastësor. Në biografitë e ministrave të rinj të kabinetit Libohova, gazeta Tomori jep këto të dhëna për Ismet Kryeziun: Lindi në Gjakovë, në vitin 1889, bir i një prej familjeve më të njohura të asaj krahine. Mbasi ndoqi studimet fillore dhe të mesme në qytetin e lindjes e plotësoj përgatitjen e vet në Stamboll. Kur u kthye në atdhe (Kosovën nën Serbi), zgjidhet deputet, por në Shkupcinë të Beogradit, qeveritarët serbë i përgatisin atentate prej të cilave shpëtoi mrekullisht. Më 1926 kaloj kufirin dhe u emërua prefekt në Berat dhe pastaj me radhë në Vlorë, Durrës e Korçë. Më 1936 u zgjodh deputet i Kosovës në Parlamentin shqiptar. Më vonë u emërua anëtar i Këshillit të Lartë të Shtetit dhe tani së fundi zëvendësprefekt në Durrës. (Gazeta Tomori, 20 janar 1943)

Më datë 17 shkurt 1943, pasdreke zhvillohet mbledhja e përgjithshme e parakohshme e Këshillit të Epërm Fashist Koorporativ, ku Kryeministri i sapoemëruar, Maliq Bushati paraqiti programin. Ai, ndër të tjera, theksoi:

Me qëllim që të mblidhen tok të gjithë qytetarët e ndershëm dhe besnikë të Atdheut edhe të ngrehur kështu ma të fortën mbrojë në mbrojtje të independencës e të integritetit etnik të kombit tonë, është vendosur të themelohet Rojën e Shqipërisë së Madhe, që do të jetë organizata totalitare e shtetit shqiptarPrandaj është detyrë e të gjithë nacionalistëve shqiptarë ta ndihmojnë Qeverinë në ndëshkimin e pamëshirshëm të atyre q veprojnë në dëm të Shqipërisë së MadheËshtë detyrë e nacionalistëve të ndihmojnë me mish e me shpirt veprimet e ushtrisë kur ajo të thërrasë për të mbrojtur brenda Atdheut ose në kufijtë e Atdheut, Shtetin Shqiptar

Një ndër pikat e programit të Qeverisë Bushati ishte: -Ta vinim Shqipërinë e Madhe në kondita për tu mbrojtur nga çdo rrezik i brendshëm e i jashtëm që mund ti kërcënohet.

I pari që mori fjalën mbas Kryeministrit ishte këshilltari epror z. Ibrahim Fehmiu, përfaqësues i Kosovës, duke thënë: Populli kosovar, në lidhje të pazbërthyeshme me krejt popullin shqiptar, një mendjeje dhe një shpirti me të, përshëndet deklaratat programatike të Qeverisë Bushati zotimin e bujshëm të kryerit të aspiratave të shenjta të të gjithë kombit shqiptarNe kërkojmë në emër të popullit që përfaqësojmë, prej Qeverisë sonë një gjë të vetme: Që ajo ti përvishet me gjithë fuqi punës së zbatimit të rrufeshëm të të gjitha pikave të programit të saj. Këtë kërkim e bëjmë të gjithë njëzëri në një çast historik si ky i tashmi, bash pse mbas masakrave të tmerrshme që pësoj një krahinë shumë e gjerë e tepër fisnike e Shqipërisë, ku u kositën si bari mijëra e mijëra fëmijë, gra e burra, pleq e plaka nga furia e egërsisë së mbrapshtë sllave, nga çetnikët serbo-malazezë. Në këtë çast lajme të hidhëta, shumë të hidhëta, po arrijnë nga kufijtë tonë. Prapë po përgatiten sulme të mëdha kundër krahinave të veriut, d.m.th. Prishtinës, Pejës, Plavës, Gucisë dhe Shkodrës. Koha nuk pret. Çdo minutë e që vjen, mund të jetë e kobshme për të ardhmen tonë të përgjithshme dhe për popullin kosovar të kërcënuara drejt për drejt veçanërisht (Gazeta Tomori, 18 fruer 1943)

Ndërkohë që me dekret të Kryetarit të Këshillit të Ministrave krijohet një komision nën kryesin e shkëlqesës Iljaz Agushi dhe me anëtarë shkëlqesat Mustafa Merlika-Kruja e Dhimitër Berati, si dhe z. Hasan Dosti, Patër Anton Arapi, Hamdi Kazazi e Thoma Luarasi me qëllim që të mbledhë të gjitha dokumentet e shtypura në çdo gjuhë që të ndodhen e gjithçka mund të shërbejë për të vërtetuar shqiptarizmin e Kosovës. (Gazeta Tomori, 5 maj 1943)

Paralel me veprimet e mësipërme, nga ana e prefektëve në Tokat e Liruara, me porosi të pushtetit qendror, ju kërkua kryetarëve te komunave në Kosovë që të dokumentonin barbarizmat sllave të bamë ndër shqiptarë nga viti 1912 e në vazhdim. Përgjigjet e ardhura shpalosin një pjesë të tragjedisë së popullit kosovar nën sundimin serb.

Dosja 58, e cila ndodhet në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit, në Fondin 410 (Prefekturat dhe komunat e Tokave të Liruara), Viti 1944.

Shteti Shqiptar

Komuna Lubizhdës

Nr. 324 Prot. Lubizhdë, më 10. 01.1944

P. T.

Prefekturës Prizren

Përgjigje e urdhrit nr. 1063, datë 17. VII. 1943.

Kemi nderin që tiu paraqesim mbi sa kërkohet me urdhrin e sipër si më poshtë vijon:

1. Në vitin 1913 janë prerë me sëpata prej ushtrisë jugosllave të bashkuar me serbët e vendit personat që poshtë shënohen:

Mulla Adem Hoxha, Isuf Hoxha, Xhem Hoxha, Beqir Hoxha, Adullah Dema, Shaban Dema, Ahmet Rahmani, Shaban Mehmeti, Bafti Hajdari, Mustaf Hajdari, Isuf Hajdari, Miftar Hajdari, Tahir Dervishi, Zyber Hoxha, Vejsel Hoxha, Rexh Iliazi, Fetah Muça, Fazli Fetahi me të birin, Hysen Rama, Smajl Rama, Jashar Arifi, Ali Hasani, Hasan Alija, Isuf Etemi, Adem Haliti, Qerim Rama, Selim Rama, Ram Jemini, Abaz Iliazi, Syl Abazi, Abaz Iliazi, Syl Abazi, Arif Shabani, Hajrullah Arifi, Abdullah Arifi, Shaban Arifi, Rexhep Uka, Bislim Bajrami, Liman Murtezi, Tahir Mala, Salih Ademi, Bajram Hajdari, Ali Hajdari, Shaban Zenuni, Hajra Shabani, Haxhi Jemini, Sinan Haxhija, Sherif Rahmani, Rexh Rahmani, Hazir Ademi, Imer Bajrami, Dem Alija, Imer Maliqi, Halit Imeri, Sadri Ademi, Kadri Ademi, Bajram Syla, Hysen Beqiri, Mullah Hyseni, Destan Beqiri, Azem Rexhepi, Selim Rexhepi, Hajdin Rexhepi, Ahmet Mehmeti, i cili është varrosur në derë të kishës, Bajram Abdyli, Rexh Arifi, Ali Uka, të gjithë nga katundi Kabash. Personat e lartpërmendur janë premë në kishën e Kabashit me sakica prej ushtrisë jugosllave të bashkuar me serbet e vendit. Si komandant i vullnetarëve serb ishte Spiro Delloci nga katundi Delloc i komunës së Mushtishtit. Po atë ditë kanë djegur në zjarr Kaden, e shoqja e Ali Hajdarit, si dhe Haken e Muharrem Rexhepit, të dyja nga katundi Kabash.

2. Në vitin 1913, në katundin Korishë, prej serbëve të vendit, duke pasur si komandant Spiro Dellocin, janë marrë edhe janë vrarë në një përrua të quajtur Sherif Haxhija, Zeqir Asllani, Berat Abdyli, Sahit Abazi, Abaz Sahiti, Jashar Haziri, Brahim Rexhepi e Imer Muhaxheri.

3. Në vitin 1913, në katundin Lutogllavë janë marrë të quajturit Pren Çeta e Zef Çeta, prej ushtrisë jugosllave. Pren Çeten e kanë prerë me sëpatë tek kisha e Kabashit, kurse të vëllanë e tij, Prenin, e kanë pushkatuar afër Prizrenit.

4. Në vitin 1913 është vrarë një i quajtur Idriz Abdullahi nga katundi Skorobisht prej një të quajturi Mila Verbiçan. Edhe Azem Baftjari nga katundi Skorobisht ëshët vrarë prej serbëve të katundit Lubizhdë sepse ka qenë atdhetar.

5. Në vitin 1918, me kthimin e serbëve në viset e Kosovës, janë mbytur me dajak prej Naçallnikut të Prizrenit, Matijeviqit, të quajturit Shaban e Jemin Mustafa nga katundi Korishë. Po në vitin 1918, me urdhër të Naçallnikut, Matijeviqit, janë pushkatuar prej Vuksan Cvetkit, nga katundi Smaq, të quajturit Adem Murati, Ahmet Rustemi e Ahemt Sahiti.

6. Në vitin 1921 janë vra të quajturit Mahmut Haliti, Rexh Sahiti e Brahim Ademi, nga katundi Kabash, prej sekretarit të Naçallnikut, Zhivanoviqit, e burgosë e vdekur në burg të quajturit Isuf Uka, Shaqir Abdyli, Xhem Bajrami e Ali Hasani, po nga katundi Kabash.

7. Në vitin 1925 janë vrarë prej sekretarit të Naçallnikut të Prizrenit të quajturit Hamëz Rama e Selim Bilali nga katundi Skorobisht, duke u falur në xhami.

8. Në vitin 1926 është mbytur në mal me sëpata Asim Rexha nga katundi Gerniçar, prej serbëve të katundit Dojnicë të kësaj komune.

9. Në vitin 1930 janë marrë e internuar në Nish të quajturit Haxhi Jaha, Kamber Jaha e Selman Sallahi, nga katundi Gerniçarë, dhe mbas gjashtë vjetëve, prej dajakut, kanë vdekur në burg në Nish. Kryetari iKomunës/Shyqyri Kabashi/ d.v.

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

/Niko Lafe/

Prizren, më 30-X-1944

(AQSH, Fondi 410 (Prefekturat dhe komunat e Tokave të Liruara), Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 1)

L I S T A

E personave shqiptar të mbytur prej vullnetarëve e ushtrisë jugosllave, në kohën e shkatërrimit të ish-regjimit jugosllav, më datë 11-15 prill 1941, në rajonin e komunës së Vogovës.

Nr. Emni e mbiemni Vendbanimi Besimi Data e mbytjes Vërejtje

1. Ndue Frrok Prendi Kushovac Katolik 12. IV. 1941

2. Prenk Bardhok Ndou Dol  

3. Dedë Cuf Hoshi   

4. Musë Cuf Hoshi   

5. Nikoll Mark Biba   

6. Lekë Mark Biba   

7. Gjok Prekë Lleshi   

8. Tun Ndrek Paluca   

9. Ndue Prenk Tahiri   13. IV. 1941

10. Lilë Prenk Tahiri   

11. Hajdar Ali Mustafa  Mysliman 

12. Tom Ndoc Beshi  Katolik 

13. Palush Ukë Bezhi   

14. Martin Zef Marku   

15. Gjok Nikoll Leka   

16. Nikoll Prend Nikolla   

17. Frrok Prek Kizma   

18. Ded Prek Nikolla Kusar  

19. Gjon Prek Nikolla   

20. Simon Gjok Nikolla   

21. Kol Gjok Nikolla   

22. Tom Gjok Nikolla   

23. Çun Dedë Ndreca   

24. Franë Ndrec Deda   

25. Ndue Nikol Ndou   

26. Frok Prend Ndreca   

27. Marash Kol Maksuti   

28. Frok Nikol Ndoci   

29. Zenel Abdyl Rustemi Brekoc Mysliman  Plagos

30. Zef Tuc Marku Kusar Katolik  I vdekur

31. Ndrec Nikoll Marku    Plagos

32. Dila Zef Ahmeti Dol   Plagos

33. Zoja Tun Zefit    Plagos

Kryetari i Komunë Ndue Perlleshi d.v.

Brekoc, më 18. I. 1944

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari Prefekturës /Niko Lafe/

Prizren, më 30-X-1944

(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 2)

----------


## BARAT

*Masakrat e Sav Llazarit dhe vrasjet e bandave të policëve serbë në komunat e Kosovës*

VELI HAKLAJ

24/10/2007  - gazeta metropol
Dëshmi tronditëse të barbarizmave e grabitjeve sllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare

Në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror, dosja 58 e vitit 1944, vijojnë të publikohen raporte që drejtues komunash ju përcjellin prefekturave ku bëjnë pjesë administrativisht, nëpërmjet të cilave publikohen masakrat serbe ndaj popullsisë shqiptare në vitet 1912 deri në 1930.

Pjesë e këtij publikimi është edhe raporti mbi sjelljet e autoriteteve serbe kundra shqiptarëve gjatë kohës së sundimit të tyre në rajonin e komunës së Becit.

Në ditët e para e fatzeza që zbritën serbët e malazezët në këto vende, ata u dukën të butë, të sjellshëm dhe sikur të dishin çka don me thanë Qeveri drejtësie. Por sikur thotë një fjalë e vjetër Ujku qimen e ndërron e vesin se harron, ashtu edhe pushtuesit e Kosovës nuk shkojnë shumë pa i dhanë ngjyrë tjetër sundimit të tyne. Pikësëpari jugosllavët kërkuen dorëzimin e armëve dhe të çdo lande që kanë lidhje me mjete lufte. Shqiptarët e këtushëm, mbas shumë e shumë vuejtjeve shtazore pa kurrfarë mëshire e njerëzie, banë dorëzimin që kërkohesh. Edhe sot kur kujtohen për këtë veprim bahen si të mahnitun. Megjithëse, çdo armë e municon ishin dorëzue, xhandarmëria jugosllave nuk mbetesh kurrë e mjaftueshme, kërkonte rishtas me sasi të shumta tue përdorë çdo mjet barbarizmi që mund të kujtojë historia.

Mbas disa kohe qeveria e bashkueme nën emnin Jugosllavi organizojë një bandë vullnetarësh me 2000-3000 serbë e malazez dhe nën komandën e majorit Sav Llazari fillojë të bajë shqiptarët me e ndërrue fenë e deriatëhershme dhe me besue orthodoksizmin e tyne. Sava ka qenë prej Cetine. Për këtë vepër Sava rrahi, pshtyni, shau, vrau, dogji, arratisi dhe çka nuk bani në shqiptarët e këtij rajoni, por kot se qëllimi i tij nuk u realizue. Shpesh herë me qindra e qindra burra shqiptarë lidheshin për gardhije toborrevet, në mënyrë që as këmbët e tyne të mos prekeshin në tokë, tue përdorë dru e kamxhik, lageshin me ujë të ftofët në kohën e dimnit vetëm e vetëm që ata nuk pranojshin me ndryshue besim. Përkundrazi, të bazuem në ndërgjegjen e pastër që veprojshin në kundërshtim me çka urdhnohesh prej sllavëve (që ska në botë ligjë as moral ma të poshtëm), shtytjet, përbuzjet, sharjet dhe rrahjet ishin ba të zakonshme edhe prej ma të poshtnëve shkieve kundrejt shqiptarëve, sado të njoftun për besë dhe bujari që të jenë. Kur u pa se shqiptarët e pushtuem bjerren gjithçka e që nuk u kishte mbetë gja tjetër pa ju dhanë atyne, veç tokës, këta u kujtuan edhe këtë ta bajshin të tyne. Kështu në vitin 1929-1930 nxurrën në shesh agrarin e tyne mizor e shpirtlig dhe filloj vumje kufijsh përmidis tokash të trashëgueme prej të parëvet, njëkohësisht me vorfnue edhe mjerue mbarë vendasit shqiptarë të këtushëm. Ay i bani të huejat për zotnuesit e deri athershëm arat, livadhet, baçet, pyjet, kullosat dhe çdo tokë të vlefshme. Shqiptarët zun të varfënohen sa që dhe buka e përditshme me zor u sigurua, e nga kjo filluan të bëheshin çipçi të shkijeve në tokat e veta. Prodhimet ndaheshin siç i çmojshin ata vetë para se të mblidheshin. Druni u ba i zaptuemë për shqiptarët dhe këta, të shtyemë prej nevojave të domosdoshme, detyroheshin me çelë pyje dhe, mbasi pastrohesh toka prej rrajve e gurve, kishin të drejtë me marrë një pjesë të cungave që i nxirrshin prej dheu e që i përdorshin për djegje. Agrari nuk u njoftonte menjëherë, por u duk herë mbas here e gjithnji tue rëndue kurrizin e shqiptarëvet të lodhun e tue shtue sipërfaqet e sekuestrimit sa që erdhi me zaptimin e oborreve të shtëpive deri në prag të derës.

Kolonistat serb e malazez i ftojshin shqiptarët dhe veçanërisht myslimanët që vendi i tyne ashtë Turkija dhe do të jetë ma mirë të shkoni në kohë atje se sa të çfaroseni prej Qeverisë, gja që simbas dukjevet nuk ish çudi. Ata ngritën kryet dhe morën hov me veprat e tyne brutale ndaj nesh.

Në nji kohë ndodhesh një polic malazez në komunën e Janoshit, me emnin Bullatoviç, dhe kish ba zakon që në sa mbledhje ku ishin shqiptarët ay shkonte dhe, si hynte në odë, vente në majë të pushkës bajonetën e tij të gjatë e kështu me forcë e ngulte në tavanin e odës dhe skish njëri që ta prekte deri sa Bullatoviçi dëshironte të largohej.

Shpeshherë patrullat e xhandarmërisë së asaj kohe hyjshin ndër shtëpia dhe ndajshin me gisht të gjithë ata djelmosha shqiptar që njifshin për zotësi personale e ma të zgjuar dhe, porsa u largojshin prej katundit, në ma të parin prrua o gropë që gjejshin ata, djelmoshat tanë pushkatoheshin në vend dhe hudheshin në gropë a prrua ku pushtuesat dëshirojshin.

Edhe ndër kazermat e ushtrisë shpeshherë oficerët serbë thirrshin me listë ushtar shqiptar dhe, mbasi i lidhshin, i vritshin me mitraloz në mënyrat ma të poshtra e ma tradhtare që mund të veprohen prej rracave të këqija të njerzis.

(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 8-9)

Raport mbi vrasjet dhe djegiet e shkaktueme

prej serbo-malazezve në vjetin 1922

Në këtë vjet merr përsipër sigurimin e qetësisë në këto vende një i quajtuni Milic Kërrsta, serbjan roje prej Istogut të Pejës, dhe formon nji bandë prej 200-300 vullnetarë civilë serb e malazez dhe fillon shkeljen e Kosovës mbarë. Milic Kërrsta, siç tregohet, paska vu synimin me ba nji shtypje kaq të rreptë në Kosovë, sa që mbas largimit të tij prej këndej mos me mbetë shqiptar i vlefshëm në këto vende. Së pari në këtë rajon ka shkue në katundin Jabllanicë ku ka gjetë dhe kryetarin e komunës Cermjanit, të ndjerin Osman Jahja Aga prej katundit Rashkoc, bashkë me një polic të tijin të quejtunin Ibrahim Kokalla nga Cermjani. Mbas nji britje të fortë, pa as ma të voglin shkak Milic Kërrsta urdhnojë vullnetarët e tij me përdorë pushkën kundra çdo shqiptari që të shifet natë katund. Vendasit të trishtuem prej barbarit të mirënjoftun filluen ikjen, por tue qenë të pa armë as mjete të tjera përballimi u zun dhe u pushkatuen personat që poshtëshënohen:

Osman Jahja Aga, kryetar komune, 40 vjeç, nga katundi Rashkoc; Ibrahim Kokalla, polic komune, 35 vjeç, nga katundi Cermjan.

Nga katundi Jabllanicë Qeërim Binaku, 16 vjeç; Syl Islami, 50 vjeç; Hajdar Islami, 60 vjeç; Haxhi Bajrami, 40 vjeç; Hysen Bajrami, 34 vjeç; Hashi Neziri, 38 vjeç; Hazir Hasani, 30 vjeç; Zenun Neziri, 30 vjeç; Ramadan Ademi, 50 vjeç; Hasan Shabani, 90 vjeç; Musli Mustafa, 70 vjeç, mbytë prej së Rrehmës; Bajram Rama, 30 vjeç; Jonuz Rama, 25 vjeç; Ali Rexha, 60 vjeç; Selman Myrto, 25 vjeç; Cuf Kadrija, 18 vjeç; Sadik Myrto, 18 vjeç; Ram Hamza, 30 vjeç; Hasan Kasemi, 70 vjeç; Selman Kosumi, 50 vjeç; Sadik Hasani, 30 vjeç; Syl Hasani, 20 vjeç; Bek Tahiri, 22 vjeç; Beqir Hasani, 12 vjeç; Avdyl Zeneli, 50 vjeç; Isuf Zeneli, 30 vjeç; Qemal Qeli, 40 vjeç; Sadik Shotani, 70 vjeç, djegë në zjarmë; Zejnija e Sadik Ramës, 29 vjeç; Ram Ahmeti, 28 vjeç; Fasli Muslija, 40 vjeç; Maliq Muhagjiri, 40 vjeç; Jahja Qarkagjija, 30 vjeç; Haxhi Helshani, 60 vjeç; Rexhep Muhagjiri, 40 vjeç; djali i Rexhep Muhagjirit, 10 vjeç; Zef Zeqiri, 30 vjeç; Niman Zeqiri, 20 vjeç; Selim Bajrami, 20 vjeç; Ram Selimi, 20 vjeç; Ram Sefa, 20 vjeç; Sadik Koka, 40 vjeç; Kamer Syla, 40 vjeç; Mustafa Xhema, 40 vjeç; Mehmet Alija, 35 vjeç; Haxhi Bajrami, 30 vjeç; Selim Kajtazi, 20 vjeç; Zeq Halili, 30 vjeç; Hasan Rexha, 50 vjeç.

(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 10)

Vrasjet, djegiet dhe plaçkitjet në kohën

e shkatërrimit të Jugosllavisë

Jugosllavët, siç u ditë, deshtën me msye kufijtë e Shqipnisë dhe kur atje hasën në pritat e forta të shqiptarëve vullnetarë u detyruan të kthehen. Kur ranë së dyti në këtë rajon gjetën ndryshe situatën. Kolonistat po shëprnguleshin dhe mbar shteti i tyne po shkatrrohej. Atëherë ata vendosën që secilin shqiptar që do ta takojshin me e vu në pushkatim dhe me këtë rast, në kalim e sipër të katundit Marmull, vranë këta persona:

Gjertgj Marku, 53 vjeç; Marka Gjini, 50 vjeç; Nikoll Ndreca, 40 vjeç; Uk Ndreca, 30 vjeç; Prek Paloka, 30 vjeç; Hil Nikolla, 55 vjeç; Ndrec Bardheci, 56 vjeç; Ndue Preka, 45 vjeç; Zef Ndou, 18 vjeç; Ndrec Shehri, 70 vjeç; Pjetër Mhilli, 32 vjeç, Ded Jaku, 14 vjeç.

Po kjo ushtri, po atë ditë, si kryejn veprimet e tyne mizore në Marmullë ngjiten në Berdosan dhe aty vrasin të poshtë shënuemit:

Prend Biba, 90 vjeç; Bib Prendi, 40 vjeç; Gjok Prendi, 20 vjeç; Marka Preka, 30 vjeç.

Sikur në Berdosan ushtria shkon dhe në Bec. Në Bec një pjesë e popullit largohen dhe një pjesë me shpresa të kota qëndrojnë e fatkeqësisht bien viktimë prej dorës tradhtare të tyre:

Sadik Maxhuni, 90 vjeç, pasi i kanë ngranë bukën, në fund, në lamtumirë e sipër asht pushkatue para shtëpisë; Mus Tahiri, 80 vjeç; djali i Musës, 12 vjeç; Bajram Avdyli, 17 vjeç; Halil Isufi, 24 vjeç; Bajram Kamberi, 45 vjeç; Çel Binaku, 70 vjeç; nanën e Man Halilit me dy gra të reja me fëmi të vegjël, nga të cilat njëna e kish fëmijën në gji dhe për së dekuni fëmija ka pij sisën e samës dy dit e dy net; Ymer Zymeri me grue, Rrahman Jeta, 30 vjeç; Mhill Uka, 28 vjeç; Çak Ibrahimi, 20 vjeç.

(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 11)

Raport mbi djegiet e shkatueme prej serbëve

në kohën e shkatërrimit të tyne

Në fshatin Bec:

Personave të poshtëshënuem u janë djegë dhe plaçkitë malli dhe gjaja dhe një sasi e konsiderueshme dami në franga shqiptare, si ma poshtë:

Uk Myrta 10 000, Çel Shabani 12 000, Rexhep Sejdia 10 000, Ali Rama 9 000, Shaban Hajdari 7 000, Metush Sadrija 8 000, Hajdar Alija 7 000, Dervish Bajrushi 10 000, Syl Sadiku 9 000, Isuf Musa 10 000, Syl Smajli 6 000, Zeq Isufi 9 000, Mus Zeneli 12 000, Zef Gjoni 9 000, Aslan Hajdari 9 000, Mhill Ndou 8 000, Rustem Alija 9 000, Çel Deda, 8 000, Bajram Avdyli 9 000, Palush Marku 10 000, Demush Shabani 10 000, Man Halili 10 000, Pal Qerimi 9 000, Pjetër Uka 8 000, Ali Ferizi 7 000, Rrust Tafa 8 000, Ali Binaku 7 000, Sokol Tahiri 8 000, Ndue Cafa 9 000.

Në fshatin Zhdrellë:

Man Alija 14 000, Çun Kola 14 000, Zog Sokoli 14 000, Pjetër Deda 3 000, Ndue Cufa 4 000, Pjetër Uka 2 000, Hysen Leka, 9 000.

Gjithë këto barbarizma kanë ngja më datë 13. IV. 1941 nën komandën e Mhill Vukotiçit që ishte kryeorganizator i asaj ushtrie.

Në fshatin Janosh:

Vuksan Gjukoviçi nga Andrijevica ka shkaktue djegiet e shtëpijave dhe marrjen e mallit në sasi të konsiderueshme të personave të mëposhtëm:

Myftar Demës 12 000 Fr., Mic Sokolit 10 000 Fr., Mehmet Ndout 11 000 Fr., Binak Qerimit 9 000 Fr., Gjon Hysenit 10 000 Fr., Tahir Smajlit 8 000 Fr., Preç Markut 9 000 Fr., Kokerr Ndou 9 000 Fr.

Syl Uka u plagos randë prej bandës vullnetare të Vuksan Gojkovcit. Syl Rexhepi vra vdekun po prej kësaj bande. Nikë Çunit djegë shtëpia dhe marrë malli me gjanë, afërsisht 10 000 franga shqiptare dam.

Në fshatin Radoniç:

Sadri Bajrami ra vdekun prej Sim Davidoviçit, kapter i xhandarmërisë prej Serbisë vjetër (vendi ekzakt nuk dihet). Bajram Mehmeti u vra prej çetës së Milic Kërrstes në vjetin 1922. Milic Kërrsta pat djegë Radoniçin me krejtë pasuni që në gjithë katundin ka ba afërsisht 10 000 000 franga shqiptare dam. Damet që janë shkaktue prej serbëve në këto vende asht shumë zor të përmblidheshin të tamanta, mbasi më nevojitet nji kohë e gjatë dhe një mbikqyrje e jashtëzakonshme dhe e matun.

Në fshatin Skivjan:

Kan pru dy të arrestuem prej Palabardhit dhe i kanë vra aty, mandej kanë kërkue dhe vendosë me qëllim pushkatimi, mirëpo një pjesë janë ikë dhe pjesa tjetër jan mbyllë në shtëpia.

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 2. XI. 1944

(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 12)

Barbarizmat e sllavëve që kanë bërë drejt elementit shqiptar në tokat e sundueme prej tyne qysh prej vitit 1912 dhe që sot i janë aneksue Mbretnis sonë.

1. Në vitin 1912 asht vra Emin Latifi nga Prizreni, rruga Mustafa Lita, nr. 28, prej të quajtunit Dushan Fishiqi e Andreja Fishiqi nga Prizreni, rruga Haxhi Ymeri, nr. 7. Vrasja ashtë krye në këtë mënyrë: guximtarët tue qenë të ndihmuem prej çetnikëve serb norët e mbramjes të përmendunin e kanë kapun rrugës tue shkue në shtëpi të vet dhe e kanë çue në vendin Kuriçeshme (jashtë qytetit) dhe i kanë shkaktue vrasjen tue i nxjerrë për së gjallit sytë, mandej pre hundën e veshtë, së fundmi therë me bajoneta dhe deri sa i del shpirti luejn me të.

2. Në vitin 1913 asht vramë Shaip Hezeri nga Prizreni, rruga Kosova, prej të quejtunit Petro Puzhiçit nga Prizreni, rruga Kosova nr. 35, në këtë mënyrë: guximtari, tue qenë i ndihmuem prej çetnikëve serb, në orët e mbramjes të përmendunin e kanë marrun prej shtëpis së vetë dhe e kanë çue jashtë qytetit në vendin e quajtun Vneshta dhe i kanë shkaktue vdekjen tue i nxjerrë për së gjalli sytë, mandej pre hundën e veshtë, e së fundi therë e gri me bajoneta deri sa i ka dalun shpirti.

3. Në vitin 1928 asht vra Asllan Shabani nga Prizereni, rruga Ismail Qemali nr.38, prej të quejtunit Dragi Stanojeviç nga Prizreni, rruga Doktor Shaflaj nr. 14, në këtë mënyrë: guximtari tue qenë i ndihmuem prej çetnikëve serb dhe këta të veshun e maskuemë me uniformën e xhandarmërisë në orët e mbramjes të përmendunin e kanë marrë prej shtëpis së vet dhe e kanë çue jashtë qytetit në Vneshtë dhe i kanë shkaktue vdekjen tue e therun e coptue me bajonetë.

4. Në vitin 1912 asht vra Rexhep Ahmeti nga Prizreni, rruga Qafa e Duhles, Nr.9, prej të quejtunit Nikolla Frankos nga Prizreni, rruga Dr. Shuflaj, nr. 36. Vrasja u krye në këtë mënyrë: guximtari tue qenë i ndihmuem prej çetnikëve serb, në orën e mbramjes, të përmendunin e kanë marrun nga shtëpia e vetë dhe e kanë çue në vendin e quajtun Tuzus (vneshtë) e kanë shkaktue vdekjen tuj ja pre kokën e mandej coptue dhe trupin me bajoneta.

5. Në vjetin 1940 asht vra Xhezair Rizau nga Prizreni rruga e punëtorëve, nr. 36, prej të quajtunit Trajko Dimkiqit, nga katundi Zeqisht i komunës Mamushë, nënprefektura e Rahovecit, Prefektura e Prizrenit. Vrasja u krye në këtë mënyrë: Të përmendunit, tue ardhun prej Rahoveci për Prizren, i duelen në pritë guximtari bashkë me shokët e vet dhe e lidhë. Po në atë vend i presin kokën.

6. Në vitin 1912 asht vra Zylfikar Ramadani nga Prizreni, rruga Kasem Beg, nr. 30, prej të quajtunve Ilko Ugari dhe Andreja Fishiq, që të dy nga Prizreni. Ata e kanë krye krimin në këtë mënyrë: Guximtarët të ndihmuem kanë marrë nga shtëpia e vetë të përmendunin dhe e kanë çue në fushë përjashta qytetit, në vendin e quajtun Jeni Mejteb, dhe kanë shkaktue vrasjen. Herën e parë dhe për së pari ja kanë nxjerrë sytë e mandej tue pre hundën e veshët dhe mandej e kanë therë e pre me bajoneta sa në të nesërmen, kur e ka marrë xhenazen për me e la imami, nuk ka mujtun me e marrë në dorë e me e la ngaqë ish bamë copë-copë. Funerali asht shti në dhe pa u la.

7. Në vitin 1917 asht vra Isa Karadaklija nga Prizreni, rruga Atë Shtjefen Gjeçovi, prej të quajtunit Dushan Saviq. Vrasjen e ka krye në këtë mënyrë: Guximtari, tue qenë i ndihmuem dhe prej çetnikëve serb kanë kenë tek i përmenduni, ku ndodhesh në Marssh, dhe pa pritë e pa kujtue e kanë lidhë dhe vra. Guximtari Dushan, po atë ditë ka shty gjendarmët serb që të mbyllshin dyqanet dhe ku gjejshin nëpër rrugë shqiptar e rrifshin dhe e burgosshin tue u punue çmos.

Komisar i Policisë

Baki Shaqiri

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 31. X. 1944

(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 13)

----------


## BARAT

*Periodiku shqiptar i kohës denoncon masakrat slavo-malazeze në Gjakovë, Pejë, Plavë e Guci
*

VELI HAKLAJ

26/10/2007  - gazeta Metropol
*DOSJE/Dëshmi tronditëse të barbarizmave e grabitjeve sllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare*

Denoncimi i masakrave serbe, në fillimet e shekullit të kaluar, nuk janë bërë vetëm nga shqiptarët, apo drejtuesit vendorë të njësive të tyre administrative. Edhe periodiku i kohës, "rreshtohet" në anën e denoncuesve të masakruesve sllavo-malazeze.

Luftime afër Gjakovës

NPodrime, afër Gjakovës, nBajrak tAsterzubit (nji ndër ma tnzashmit bajrak për burrni), njavë që shkoi kje ba nji luftë e rreptë qi zgjati katër dit e net.

Podrimasit, tuj mos mujtë me durue ma gjatë mizorinat e serbve, të cilët, përpos tkqyrunit me serbizue me forcë, dhunuen gra e varza, u ngritnë bash me burrni që vjen prej dishprimit e, tuj mos pasë armë, kapnë spata, sakica e shkopi. Tpa pushkve ju bashkuen nja gjashtëdhjetë vetë me pushkë qi ishin nëpër male.

Serbt, ndonse kishin pes topa dhe ishin katër taborre, nuk mejtuen me e shue at kryengritje, e cila kje shue ngjak me tardhun pes taborre malazeze me katër topa, të cilat msynë tonët mas shpine.

Populli i pshtuem prej kerdisë sanmikut ka hi nkufij të Shqypnis, por prej tikunish kanë pshtue sall 860 vetë. Nji shumicë u mbyt nDri duke ikur.

Serbt nuk u kondetuen me djegë vetëm shpijat e kryengritësve, por dhe ato të bajrakut marrë. Spaku shpijat e djeguna janë 1 800. Rastet e pashpirt kerdijet e mizorijet nuk i difton as goja, as penda! Ngallnim diplomacis e Gjyqës Ndërkombëtare!

*(Gazeta Taraboshi, 6-7 prill 1914)*

Diftime nPejë

NMalci tPejës, e bash në Gjorgjevikë, malazezt tuej pas pa nji kryengritës tuj dalë prej shpijet, mas qi nuk mujten me xanë atë, tshtyem prej ndijimeve tveta tmnershme ndezne shpin, brenda së cilës dogjën gjallë gjashtëmbëdhjetë rob, ma e shumta gra e fëmi.

Kjo rasë e mnershme ndodhi nja dhet dit para. Shpija ishte e nji farë Ahmet Brahimit qi la jetën me gjithë gjinin e miqt.

*(Gazeta Taraboshi, 22-23 prill 1914)*

Keqbamjet sllave

180 burra të coptuem në Ponashec

Pa as një farë shkaku 180 trima, disa dit ma parë, u shkuenë në thikë e u prenë pa mëshirë prej Qeverisë malazeze në Ponashec, Malësi e Gjakovës. Katërdhet shpia të mëdhaja të këtij katundi i dogjnë masi ju grabit malli e gjaja. Treqind e pesdhet gra e fmi të vegjël, masi u sdeshne, u qitnë jashtë kufiës në Malësi të Gjakovës, që ka met Shqypni, ku desin prej ujet e prej të ftoftit.

Këto ndodhin tash në këto dit kur Mali i Zi me konsujt e trimarveshjes lypin një miqësi me Shqypninë për me shkue malli lirisht në Cernagore, ku populli vuen për shkak të luftës. Asht një turp i madh qi në kët shekull, në mes të Evropës, të theren e të priten njerës në ket mnyrë qenrishte. Çkanë me thanë pra liberalët Inglizë, të qytetnuëtit francezë për miqtë e tyre sllavë?

*(Gazeta Besa Shqyptare, 17 prill 1915)*

Mizorinat malazeze

Tash disa ditë, antarët e hyqmit të Cetinës paditën Sadik Ramën e Ponashecit për mausere qi kishte mshefë. Masi pa veten ngushtë e rrezikun e konakut Sadik Rama i dha armët e mlueme. Për këtë sebep Sadik Rama me ropt e vet iku e hini ntok tShqypnies. Malazezt e zaptuen shpin e mallin e tij tuj hi mrend. Kur muer vesh se shpija ja ba kaush, u nis Sadik Rama me do shokë tuj marrë me vedi daltën me tcilën shpërthen murin e ships e hini mrend tuj qitë nroje që kishin ra e fjetë. Për kët tndodhun, hyqmi barbar e i pa arsyeshëm bani me dit Veshoviqin në Gjakovë, i cili çoi ushtarë me emër me rrethue Ponashecin e gjysën e Morinës natën, e me ditë tanë mashkujt mbi 10 vjet e përpjet me i ba batare. Tjert gra e fmi me i qit me forcë prej shpijave të veta, tuj lanë gja e mallë me hi nShqypni.

*(Gazeta Besa Shqyptare, 29 prill 1915, lajm që duhej të botohej më datë 27 prill 1915)*

Mizorinat serbe

Kahë njerës tardhun kto dit kah vendet shqyptare qi janë nan serbë mësojm tkqijat qi hjek populli shqyptar për të cilat shumë herë kena shkrue. Shqyptarët jo vetun grabiten, burgosen, çnderohen prej zyrtarevet serb, vriten pa ndonjë faj, por Qeveria serbe don me kallxue botës së jashtme se, në kto ngjarje qi ajo i quen kryengritje shqyptare, kan gisht disa krenar (pari-shënimi i V. H.) tShqypnis së lirë.
*
(Gazeta Besa Shqyptare, 3 qershor 1915)*

Nkatundin Ponashec të Rekës sGjakovës, malazezt kanë mbytë e gri 116 vetë, nmes të cilëve u gjindshin edhe gra e fëmijë. Ma tshumtit e këtyne tpafajmve janë coptue bishënisht. Malazezst, mbasi e kanë mbarue ket vandalizëm, familjet që kanë mbet i kanë përzanë jashtë kufinit. Ky katund përmban 36 shpi. Këto mizorina le ti digjojn ata qi janë tuj thanë se luftojnë për lirinë e kombevet, tuj përkrahë ata qi pamëshirë mbytin gjind tpafajshëm. (Gazeta Populli, 14 prill 1915)

Me 11 tketi mueji, Qeveria serbe ka urdhnue që ti merret ttanve gjaja e gjallë. Në nji katund afër Gjilanit mblodhën 1 400 lopë, dhi e dele pa u dhanë kurë farë dëshmijet tzotvet. Tshkretët shqyptarë tKosovës, janë ka hjekin zi prej grabitjeve tQeverisë serbe.

*(Gazeta Populli, 30 maj 1915)*

Shqyptarët nën burgje tSerbisë

Lajmohemi se Qeveria serbe, sikurse pat mytë aty ma parë tetë bajraktarë, të cilët u paditën qi kanë pasë marrëveshje me nji beg tKosovës, ashtu edhe tash kanë fillue me shti në burg do shqiptarë të pafajshëm për shkak se kanë pasë marrëdhënie me Hasan beg Vuçiternin. Me këtë mënyrë kanë burgosë edhe Muharrem efendinë, tkushërinin e Hasan Begut. Këto tndodhuna nuk janë për tu habitur se serbët i kanë zakon veprat barbare. Njenin e burgosen pse ashtë shqyptar, tjetrin për me e rrjepë ma zi se nkohë të Hamitit (sulltan Hamitit shënimi i V. H.). E dim se sundimi serb nuk don me ditë prej shkrimeve tona, po ani. I bajm këto shënime qi tmeten si kujtime për nesër e tshofin shqyptarët e Shqypnisë slirë se çdon me thanë robnie e veturdhenim.

*(Gazeta Populli, 30 maj 1915)*

Shkurtim prej nji letret qi i vjen komitetit Kosovas më 5 fruer:

Mbas lajmeve të sigurta qi po marrim prej Peje, populli i atjeshëm po mëkon ndën nji sundim mizuer e grabitës. Siguri jete nuk ka. Njeriu shkon kot pa u pyetë e pa u kja. Ata që ia kan vaktin në Pejë e në rrethe po gjobiten e po grabiten me 5 000 e deri 500 000 korona. Parësia shqiptare është e ndryeme nëpër shtëpia pse serbt u kanë ngjitë ka nji roje te dera e nuk i lan më fol me kërkënd.

Në krahinë të Rugovës, qi ndodhet midis Pejës e Plavës, serbt kanë sjell tri mufreze ushtarë e gjithë ça i duhet kësaj ushtrie për me jetue ia kan nagarkue njerëzisë së Rugovës. E kështu populli atje janë tue dekë për bukë. Dihet që populli i Rugovës asht kaq i vorfën sa ushqehet me kanji barrë dru që i shet në pazarin e Pejës.

*(Gazeta Populli, 10 Fruer 1919)*

Në Plavë e Gusinjë

Mbas lajmeve të sakta qi arritën dje në Shkodër, komitat serbe e malazeze, mbas nji lufte të përgjakshme qi kan ba pesë ditë rresht me popullin shqiptar të atjeshëm, kan zaptue me perdhuni Plavën e Gusinjën tue shkaktue të djeguna e dame të mëdha me top, pos gjindes qi kan mbetë dekun në kët të ndeshun.

Katundi Vuthaj prej 200 shtëpish, gadi asht rrënue krejt nën zierm të topave. Po priten tufa muhaxhirash me ardhë në Shkodër. (Gazeta Populli, 25 Fruer 1919)

Populli i Plavës, Gusinjës i Rugovës muhaxhirë në Shkodër

Pardje, të hënën, filloi tufa e parë e muhaxhirëve të duket në Shkodër, e këtij populli fatkeq të Plavës e Gusinjës, nat hall të përvajtueshëm e vargu nuk asht mbarue ende. Midis këtyre muhaxhirëve në vend të vet fytyronin edhe njerëzia e Rugovës, pse edhe këtë krahinë e paskan djegë e shkretue jugosllavët. Ky popull shqiptar i bamë me dalë muhaxhir, kapet deri më pesëmbëdhjetë mijë frymë, por një pjesë ka marrë anën e Malësisë së Gjakovës. Numri i atyne që kanë mbetë të dekun nuk mund të dihet pse nuk po e njeh qeni të zotin, siç thonë.

*(Gazeta Populli, 28 Fruer 1919)*

Edhe në Hot e Grudë

Marrim vesh se serbo-malazezt, mbas ndodhnjimit të tyne qi ban mbi popull të Plavës, Gusinjës e të Rugovës, tash von kan hi edhe në Hot e në Grudë. Me hovin e këtynë zotënieve na gjen si Nastradin Hoxhën kur i thanë se ka ra zierm.

*(Gazeta Populli, 8 mars 1919)*

Ndihma për muhaxhirët

Shkëlqesia e tij gjeneral B. de Fourton, kumandari i ushtrive aleate në Shkodër ka pasë bujarin me dhanë për këta muhaxhirë 1 000 korona e 500 kg miell. Z. Musa Juka dha 1 500 korona, z. Sulçe Bej 500 korona etj. Gjithsej u dhanë ndihmë 23 150 korona. (Gazeta Populli, 8 mars 1919)

Lista që përmban barbarit e mizorit serbe të kryeme në kohën e dy vjetëve në Kosovë

Shekulli i qytetërimit

Krahinat /Të mbytun /Të burgosun /Të gjymtuem së rrahuri/Shpija të djeguna/ Shpija të plaçkituna

Lumë e Prizren 836 2 700 120 770 1 562

Gjakovë 68 200 25 56 78

Pejë 1 510 3 800 240 714 1 970

Mitrovicë 133 1 700 30 42 104

Vuçiternë 2 179 2 940 215 1 463 2 431

Prishtinë 4 600 3 650 350 1 340 2 190

Ferizaj 1 695 2 400 190 720 960

Kaçanik-Elez 340 1 300 160 295 350

Gjilan 680 2 400 220 450 630

Preshevë 260 970 85 180 240

TRugovës, Plavë e Gusi 1 740 300 70 180 240



Kjo është lista e përgjithshme emnore e shqiptarëve të mbytun në Kosovë prej xhandarmërisë serbe edhe fuqive disiplinare serbe, që na dërgoj Komiteti i Mbrojtjes Kombëtare të Kosovës.

Në të gjitha krahinat e Kosovës prej të burgosunve merren rushfete qyshë në 5000 deri 30 000 dinarë për lirim të tyne. Por prapë zihen e burgosen për me i gjobitë rishtazi. Ndërrohen shpesh prefektat e nënprefektat vetëm për me burgosë e me gjobitë popullin mbarë. Të burgosunit nuk dënohen deri sa tu merret e gjithë pasunija e tyne si ryshfet.

Ka ndodhë shpesh që janë burgosë e lirue 7-8 herë tue u gjobit fort randë. Nëpër burgje shumë vetë janë mbytë tue u rrahë me dru.
*
(Gazeta Koha, 30 prill 1921, Korçë)*

FUND
-----------
_Saktësim

Në pjesën e dosjes së botuar në numrin e djeshëm të gazetës "Metropol", saktësojmë se bëhet fjalë për rrëfimet e Beqir Vokshit, nipit të Sulejmani Vokshit, dhe jo të Asim Vokshit. Ju kërkojmë ndjesë për pasaktësinë teknike në titullin e kësaj pjese të kësaj dosje._

----------


## BARAT

*Nipi i Asim Vokshit tregon për rezistencën ndaj serbëve të Beqir Regjës dhe mbështetësve të tij
*
_
Veli Haklaj-25/10/2007 - gazeta metropol_
 DOSJE/Dëshmi tronditëse të barbarizmave e grabitjeve sllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare

Nëpërmjet një letre që Beqir Vokshi, nipi i Sulejman Vokshit, i drejtonte drejtuesve më të lartë të Mbretërisë shqiptare, mësohet për rezistencën që Beqir Regja dhe mbështetësit e tij, i bënë për rreth një javë masakrave serbe në Bajraun e Gashit, në fshatrat Kersnina, Perlimtare, Ballapoja, Perdalishta Tyçep, Belica, etj.

Në raportin e Beqir Vokshit, mësohet se përpjekjet kanë qenë të përgjakshme, ku nuk kanë munguar edhe dëmet e konsiderueshme në radhët e ushtarëve serb.

Të dalunit në mal të Beqir Regjës e lufta në Podgor

Pjesë nga letra që Beqir Vokshi, nipi i Sylejman Vokshit, nga Gjakova, i dërgon Hoxhë Kadri Prishtinës, Kryetarit të Komitetit të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare të Kosovës.

Beqir Regja i Podgorit, bajrak i Gashit, prej katundit të Kersninës, si kryetar i Perlimtarës në Rakosh, tuj kenë se deri tashti ka shërbye tuj i krye të gjitha detyrat qi i kan takue, për kah zyrtarizmi, mbas padies qi i kan ba disa spiuna e sidomos serbiant kundra tij, tuj thanë se po i ban konak Azem Galicës e komitës shqiptare, asht thirrë ne gjygj në Mitrovicë e ka mujt me e fitue gjygjin. Më 29. 2. 1920 asht kthye me ardhë në Istok tu Nënprefekti i vendit, të cilit i ka diftue për çashtje të gjygjit.

Nënprefekti i vendit i ka dhënë urdhën Beqir Regjës qi sa ma shpejt me shkue atje ashtu si asht kenë ma përpara edhe i ka ba me dijtë se me të shpejtë asht i detyruem me i mbledhë armët edhe me i bashkue djelmoçat shqiptarë për me i çue asqer.

Beqir Regja, më 1. 3.1920, në nadje herët, asht shkue në katundin e vet Kersnina, prej ku do të shkojke në Perlimtare, por kur asht afrue skej katundit të vet asht ndeshë me ushtarë serbë, të cilët e kishin pasë rrethue katundin tinzisht. Ushtarët serbë, kur panë Beqir Regjën e filluen luftën. Atëherë Beqir Regjës me doemos iu ka dashtë me i kundërshtue e në këtë mënyrë asht fillue lufta, ku me një rreptësi të madhe ka vazhdue gjithë ditën.

Kjo luftë ka kenë tepër e rreptë e shqiptarët me nji qëndrim të lumnueshëm kan zmbrapë rob e thmi prej katundit tuj e shtye armikun. Në këtë ditë serbët kanë gjuejtë ma shumë se 600 topa kundra shqiptarëve e naksham shqiptarët e këtij Bajraku, mbasi qi kanë mbetë pa fishekë, janë shtrëngue me u zmbrapë tuj shkue në male të nalta afër familjeve të veta. Në këtë mënyrë serbët mujtën me e djegë katundin Kersnina, 20 shtëpi, edhe me i palçkitë edhe i dogjën shpijat e vllaznisë Ali Demaj, në katundin Ballapoja, edhe dogjën shumë shpia në katundin Perdalishta.

Beqir Regja me shqiptarë të Bajrakut të Gashit, kur panë se katundet shqiptare u mbuluen tym e flakë, mësynë katundin Tyçep ku dogjën 50 shpi të serbianëve të vendit edhe dogjën 16 shpi serbjan në katundin Belica.

Serbët me një ushtrisë të fortë kan zanë vendet strategjike e shqiptarët gjinden në male të larta me rob e thmië, e prej më 1. 2. 1920 deri më 8. 2. 1920 lufta po vazhdon e topi e pushka spo pran asnji orë. Për këtë shkak kanë lanë shpijat e veta tuj ikë nëpër malet e nalta në kto katunde: Kersnina e Ballapoja, Istok, Veriç, Shelmenica, Padalishta e Suhagërlla, Rudniku, Shushica, Ufça edhe shumë katunde tjera qi spo u dijmë emnat.

Zjarmi e flaka asht tuj i shkrumue ato krahina të mjera tash 10 ditë, ku asnjë ora spran ky zjarrë, i cili po duket prej vendeve tona. Mbas fjalëve që folëm merret vesh se asht djegë edhe Shoshica, Ufça e shum katunde të tjera.

Në këtë ditë qi ka fillue lufta jan mbetë vdekun dy burra, dy gra e nji vajzë prej katundit Kersnina. Tuj kenë se rrethimi i ktyne krahinave asht i fort e ska me mujtë kush mu afrue aty, asht shkue Musë Feka nëpër anë të maleve të nalta në vend të luftës, i cili në këtë javë ka mu kthye e do të Ju dërgojmë spiegime të plota përmbi kto lufta.

Shka po duket në këtë pranverë kan mu njallë luftime të panjohme në Kosovë edhe me sjellje qi kan shqiptarët me këtë mosmarrëveshje ndër vedi do të digjet e mjera Kosovë mbarë. Ju lutemi me dhanë spiegime përmbi çashtje të përgjithshme. Kërkoj me më diftue a me i lanë u shqiptarët me i dhanë armët e me shkue asqer? Ju lutemi me miu përgjigjë të pvetunave qi kam me Ju ba tash e mbas tashi e jo mos me mu përgjegj si deri tash.

Parija e Rekës e sidomos të parët e Vokshit z. Elez Dema, Hasan Bajrami, Sadik Haziri e Hamëz Sefa e të gjith populli i këtij vendi Ju dërgojmë të fala nga zemra.

Me nder

B. Vokshi
*
(AQSH, Fondi 446, Viti 1920, Dosja 54, fleta 7)*

R a p o r t
Mbi barbarizmat sllave në elementet shqiptarë në regjimin ish-Jugosllav

Në vjetin 1913, prej vullnetarëve të Kost Vojvodës, në mbrojtje të pasunis së tyne që të mos u plaçkitej janë vra vdekun personat që shënohen nga katundi Beleg: Isuf Rama, Selman Shabani, Ibish Selmani, Zyber Binaku e Sokol Binaku. Me rastin e vramjes së tyne u janë plaçkitë dhe bagëtitë që kishin pasë.

Në vjetin 1920, në bjeshkën e Prilepit janë vra vdekun Ali Bajrami e Hasan Ymeri të marrun po prej vullnetarëve të Kost Vojvodës për tju kallxue komitat shqiptarë dhe, mbasi nuk i kishin gjetë, i kishin vra këta, të cilët i kishin marrë me i përcjell.

Në vjetin 1913 në katundin Gramaçel janë vra vdekun Hajdar Tahiri, Azem Tahiri e Syl Zeqa, për arsye se ish kenë vra një serb prej anës komitës shqiptare. Për këtë arsye serbët të organizuem për ndjekje të çetave të armatosuna shqiptare i kishin vra të tre të nalpërmendunit.

Në vjetin 1929 asht vra Rexh Ali Pozhari, nga katundi Pozhar, prej një të quajturi Sheh Boshnjaku, i cili kish qenë i paguem prej autoriteteve serbe që të vriste të gjithë ata burra të N/Prefekturës së Gjakovës, në të cilët dyshojshin se kanë lidhje me Shqipnin e vjetër.

Në vjetin 1915 janë vra vdekun Can Meta e Shyt Kadrija nga katundi Prokolluk prej vullnetarëve të Kost Vojvodës, të cilët kishin shkue në bjeshkë me ju plaçkitë bagëtinë. Tue mbrojtë bagëtinë që të mos ju plaçkiten Can Meta e Shyt Kadrija vriten vdekun dhe u grabitet dhe bagëtija.

Në vjetin 1927 ka dalë urdhni i autoriteteve serbe që të gjithë të arratisunit të dorëzohen dhe janë të falun. Me këtë rast ishin dorëzue Idriz Beka e Sadik Arifi nga katundi Ratishë e Ultë si të arratisun. Kur janë dorëzue, gjendarmët serbë i kishin marrë me i dorëzue në Gjakovë dhe udhës, bajagi deshtën me ikë, i kishin vra vdekun të dy.

Në vjetin 1920, ushtrija e vullnetarëve e Miliq Kërstes, të dalun nëpër katunde për çetësi, me emen si Jurish Vojvoda, kishin shkue në katundin Maznik e bajagi, si i teshen me komitë, i kishin vra po ata persona që kishin kenë bashkë me ta Hasan Smajli, Dek Sylën, si dhe një grue, Cymen e Sejdi Hasanit.

Në vjetin 1932, në komunën e Irzniqit kish pasë qenë një farë Gaja Dragoviçi kryetar komune, i cili kish pasë ba zollum të madh ndër shqiptarë. Kish pasë dalë nji i qyejtuni Ali Haxhija, po nga katundi Irzniq, e kishte organizue popullin e komunës tue u ankue në autoritetet e larta serbe kundra veprave të të përmendunit Gaje. Ay, tue e pa se populli po e don Ali Haxhinë dhe tue mendue se po ja merr vendin, mbasi në atë kohë kryetarët i zgjedhshin me vota nga ana e popullit, kish organizue nji bandë të armatosun malazez e kish nxan pritë në krye të katundit Irzniq dhe e kishin plagosë.

Për sa i përket reformës agrare, ma tepër se dy pjesë të rajonit të komunës kanë pasë qenë në dorën e kolonistave malazez, ashtu që gjithnjë kan pasë qëllim largimin e shqiptarëve nga Kosova, por mjerisht që të kërkojshin vetë me dalë.

Kryetari i Komunës

Dem A. Pozhari d. v.

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 30. X. 1944

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 15)*

Këtu poshtë po ju përshkruajmë pak mbi masakrimet serbo-malazeze ndaj shqiptarëvet.

Ishte vjeti 1912 kur ushtrit e rregullta serbe drejtoheshin kah tokat e shqiptarëve, të cilat nga nji pakicë aty-këtu e vogël çetash malësore gatoheshin për tu mbrojtë me gjak. Nji pakicë burra largoheshin me familje në drejtime të padijtun, për të ruejtë nga pusija barbare grat e fëmijët, kurse të tjerët mbetën në vend. Kish fillue lufta. Çetat shqiptare qëndrojshin si vigana ndër pritat që kishin zanë, por fuqitë armike vijshin për herë tuj u shtue. Ndërsa burrat tanë, të cilëve po u mbaronte municioni, u shtrënguen që të lëshojnë atë tokë të shtrenjtë.

Nuk mjaftonte shkelja serbo-malazeze në tokën shqiptare, por edhe tmerr u kish andja të shtijshin nëpër katunde e vaj e zi nëpër familje. Shtëpijat e djeguna me sa pasunina kishin asht e kotë me e diftue mbasi sdo të mbaroheshin kurrë, por po shënojmë dëshmorët e rajonit të komunës së Banjës, të cilët na lanë me betim një fjalë ta mbajmë, që asht: MIKUT FALI ZEMRËN, ANMIKUT SHEKULLUER PLUMIN.

Dëshmorët e dëshmoret janë këto:

Banja, viti 1912: Liman Sahit, Hajrullah Rexhep, Hasan Isufi, Asllan Islami, Bislim Shaban, Beqir Shaban, Hasan Hajdari, Haxhi Behrani, Ali Mehmeti, Sadik Alija, Hysejn Hamza, Musli Hamza, Jashar Hasani, Xhylije Jashar, Shaqir Ibrahimi, Beqir Ibrahimi, Hajredin Demiri, Hamza Haliti, Sejdi Rrustemi, Islam Rrustemi, Zizë Fejzullah Beqiri, Zenel Muslija. Të plagosun gjatë luftimesh janë këta: Isuf Mehmeti, Rexhep Jashari dhe Elez Xhemjeli.

Senik, vjeti 1912: Beqir Rexhepi, Adem Saliti, Ymer Alija.

Bellanica, vjeti 1912: Beqir Abdullahi, Qelebi Abdullahi, Shaqir Abdullahi, Islam Shahsivari, Halit Mustafa, Aslan Sahiti, Riza Mehmeti, Selman Baftjari, Sali Fejza, Sadri Zeqa, Halit Rexha, Osman Murseli, Selman Sul, Zulfa Mustafa, Shaban Alija, Ibrahim Velija, Feta Ademi, Hysen Shama, Riza Veseli, Hasan Azemi, Asllan Shasivari, Dem Zenuni, Shaqir Aredulla, Bahte Aredulla, Halil Mustafa, Xhemal Harulla, Emin Xhema, Asllan Sahiti, Hysen Destani, Sejdi Feka, Xhemail Ibrahimi, Hamdi Iljaz, Latif Bajrami. Janë plagosur këta: Beqir Salihi, Ymer Hasani, Hoxha Lladrofci.

Në vjetin 1912: Ramadan Delija, Dem Bajrami, Rahmon Limoni.

Në vjetin 1937: Jetullah Salih, Xheladin Jetullah, Behlul Bala, Sali i Xhemos.

Lladroviç, në vjetin 1912: Ibrahim Sinani, Shaban Sinani, Shaqir Sadrija, Jetullah Sali, Nuredin Shabani, Xheladin Emini, Friz Meta, Rexhep Sela, Abaz Ahmeti, Marsel Zema, Musli Jakupi.

Javor, në vitin 1912: Sul Delija, Sadri Demiri, Musli Arifi, Liman Sahiti.

Banja, në vjetin 1912: Ali Tahiri, Rahmon Hajdini, Bajram Beqiri, Bajram Sylejmani, Ahmet Rahmoni, Emin Ibrahimi, Qerim Zeneli, Halim Mustafa, Hysejn Murseli, Elmaz Hasani, Shaqir Limani, Sefer Limani, Demish Limanbi, Bahti Shali Ferizi, Pajazit Reshepi, Hasan Halite, Osman Zeqiri.

Guncat, në vjetin 1912: Sali Uka, Lah Hoxha, Qekin Syla.

P. Zav. Kryetar i komunës

Rexhep Banja

(firma nuk këndohet).

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 3. X1. 1944

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 16)*

----------


## BARAT

*Mizoritë sllave në Deçan e Suharekë, dhe grabitjet në Junik*

_VELI HAKLAJ
23/10/2007 -gazeta metropol_
 Dëshmi tronditëse të barbarizmave e grabitjeve çnjerëzore sllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare

Barbarizmat në komunën e Deçanit, nga elementët sllave, janë sa të panjohura aq edhe të pashembullta dhe që nuk ka mundësi të përshkruhen.

Kështu fillon një raport i komunës së Deçanit drejtuar nënprefekturës së Gjakovës në vitin 1943. Më poshtë i njëjti raport përshkuan mizoritë sllave në vitet 1912-1913, midis të cilave nuk mungonin grabitjet e vrasjet që sipas raportit "për përbindëshat sllav kanë kenë gjana të zakonshme...", thuhet më tej në të njëjtin raport.

Shteti Shqiptar

Komuna Kl. I-rë Deçan

*Nr. 355/2 ex 43 Deçan, më 5. II. 1944*

P. T.

N/PREFEKTURËS

GJAKOVË

Gjegje e nr. 1467/IV, datë 31. XII. 1943

Barbarizmat që elementi sllav ka ba në rajonin e kësaj komune, gjatë kohës që mizoria ka sundue këtë vend, janë të panjohura e aq të pashembullta sa që nuk ka mundësi të përshkruhen. Grabitjet e vrasjet për përbinshat sllav kanë kenë gjana të zakonshme. Ndër grabitjet, vendin e parë e xen kisha e Deçanit, e cila ku ka vu synin pasunisë shqiptare ka vu edhe dorë, kështu që veprimi i saj ka qenë gjithmonë në dam të shqiptarve.

Në vitin 1912, kapiteni malazias, që nga mizoritë që ka bërë ka marrë emrin Sav Batarja, pa asnjë arsye kishë mbledhë më se njëmijë vetë në katundin Carabreg tuj trembë tue kanosë. Mbasi ka fillue rrahjen, të quajtunit Isa Qorri, Ali Shabani, Hasan Mula, Hysen Feta, Mal Loshi, Zymber Loshi, Elez Hasani, Ibish Halili, Dak Arifi, Zek Hyseni, kanë guxue me kërkue arsyen e kësaj shtërgate, por të gjithë i kanë gri tue i tmerrue popullin. Të grimit para janë detyruar me hapë varret e veta. Po në këtë ditë, të akuzuem se kishin përcjellë nji shqiptar, asht marrë Dik Zeka prej Carabregu dhe asht gri prej malazesve, nji orë pa hy në Gjakovë. Po ashtu asht marrë e gri Sadik Mehmeti nga Carabregu dhe Azem Beqiri. Këto janë ba prej kapitenit malazes Dushan Vukoviçit. Këto vrasje janë ba në mënyrë ma barbare, sidomos të këtij të fundit në sy të grave e të thmive. Në vitin 1912, vetëm e vetëm se ishin shqiptarë me ndjenjat e tyre kombëtare, janë vra prej kapiteni Miliq Krsta, Him Ahmet Ibërhasaj e Rexhë Nak Dobruna nga Deçani. Po në këtë vjetë, në Bjeshkën e Deçanit, ashtë gri prej malazezve Raza e Nuh Ramës me të binë dyvjeçare edhe Imer Aliu me të amën, Sofën, po ashtu edhe Timen e Taf Gjykokës me djalin, Ram Tafën, dhe të vllan, të gjithë nga Deçani. Nuk ka qenë as ma i vogli shkak a gabim në këtë krim. Po këtu asht vra një plavnjak e janë gri Taf Avdyli e Ram Dostani.

Në vjetin 1913, malazesi Arseni Qyrki prej Bellopoje ka marrë pa asnjë shkak e vra në besë të zotit Ram Gjonin nga Carabregu. Mandej Savo Llazari, i ndihmumë prej kapitenit Filip Baboviçit, a lëshue në grabitje aq sa disave u kish marrë krejt gjallnin. Po këta kanë marrë e mbledhë pa shkak katundin Drenoc, kan vra e mundue popullin në mënyrë krejt të pashpirt, pastaj të quajtunit Dem Tahiri, Sali Mustafa e Brahim Mustafa tue i rraf i kan vu para në katundi Carabreg, i kanë shti nujë të ftohët e lanë gjithë natën. Prej këtyne torturave të përmendunit kanë vdekë.

Në vjetin 1922, duke u kthyer në shtëpi, vritet prej malazezve pa kurr nji arsye i quajtuni Mus Brahim Aliçaj, nga Carabregu i Ulët. Edhe trupi i tij ka qenë i grimë mizorisht, ka kenë deformue në nji mënyrë sa që nuk ka kenë e mujtun me u identifikue as prej familjes së tij deri vonë.

Sjellja e kolonistave ndaj banorëve shqiptar

Që në fillim të kësaj shkrese kemi përmendë dhe stigmatizue veprat grabitqare të drejtuesve të kishës së Deçanit, e cila e pangopun në grabitje të arave e livadheve shqiptare si dhe të zabeleve të tyne me të tilla veprime ka vështirësue jetesën e provokue vorfnimin e këtij populli.

Ndonji shqiptar që kishte guximin me ankue në autoritetet e vendit nuk fitonte tjetër veç kërcënimit të kryetarit komunës, Jovan Shabanit, dhe ndonji kamxhik në fytyrë prej postëkomandantit, gjindarmit jugosllav Sim Çuka. Prandaj ju desh me ju shtrue fatit. Kolonistat tue mos mjaftue me tokat që u kish dhanë reforma agrare, kanë grabitë tokat ma të mirat të shqiptarëve, tue i shfrytëzue deri sa u shporrrën këndej. Në këtë rast meritojnë të shënjohet vujtja e katundit Drenoc, ku janë përdorë mjete shnjerëzore prej kolonistave. Në këtë rast rolin më të shënjuem e ka luejtë në dam të shqiptarëvet Dushan Vukoviçi, pensioner atëherë, njeri influentë dhe i zhveshur nga çdo ndjenjë njerëzore.

Në rastin e shpartallimit, kur kapitullojë Jugosllavia në prill 1941, ashtë vra pa asnjë arsye, tek dera e vet në Drenoc, i quejtuni Beqir Ibishi. Në Carabregun e Epërm kanë lidhë Uk Isufin, Çel Shabanin e Fasli Shabanin e kanë fillue ti therin me bajoneta, deri sa ka arrit në vend një çetë zjarmfiksash nën komandën e z. Zeqir Xhykokës, e cila çetë ka pshtue jetën e tre personave të përmendun.

Në katundin Drenoc ashtë marrë, rrahë, torturue, lidhë e mundue pa pikë mëshire Sali Hajdari nga aji katund.

Në katundin Carabreg i Epër pa fare arsye kanë vra djalin 16-vjeçar të Mulla Ademit nga ay katund.

Mjaftojmë me kaq sepse po të merrshim me përshkrue mizorinat e të zezat që ky popull ka vuejtë gjatë robnis tij nën thundrën serbo-malazeze nuk kishin mjaftue volume.

Kryetari i Komunës së Deçanit

Prizren, më 31. X. 1944 Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 3)*

Grabitja nëpërmjet taksave

Pjesë e spekulimeve dhe abuzimeve sllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare, ka qenë edhe grabitja nëpërmjet taksave të sajuara, dhe shtimit të tyre në raste mospagese. Këto taksa natyrisht të rënda, detyroheshin të paguheshin nga të taksuarit shqiptar, në natyrë, duke ju marrë gjënë e gjallë, por edhe sendet e orenditë e deri te shtëpia.

Raporti i mëposhtëm i kryetarit të komunës së Junikut për prefekturën e Prizrenit, bënë të ditur "skemën" e grabitjeve sllave ndaj popullsisë shqiptare.

Për mospagimin e të hollavet, në këtë kohë nëpunësit përkatës përgatitshin këtë plan:

Vijshin dhe kërkojshin të hollat bash në kohën ma të papërshtatshme dhe nuk epshin aspak afat për pagimin e taksës, prandaj merrshin gjanë e gjallë qi gjejshin, ushqimin e bagëtivet, teshat shpijake e sidomos pajen e nusevet të reja të martueme rishtas. Kolonizatorët malazez bajshin kontratë me nëpunësin, prandaj kur qitej gjaja për tu shitë nuk guxonte asnjë shqiptar për tu afrue dhe për të ble gjana që shiteshin, por e blejshin ata të paracaktuemit me të dhjetën e çmimit. Një sasi të hollash ua jepnin nëpunësve dhe mandej çojshin në shtëpi pasunin. Po sa vinte i shkreti shqiptar me të holla, shkonte tek ai që qi kishte ble gjanë, i cili ia shiste dhjetë herë ma shtrenjtë se sa e kishte ble. Në këtë mënyrë dinari i caktuem për taksë bëhej dhjetë dhe taksa shtohej përditë. Ka ndodhë që një personi iu kanë kërkue nji herë treqind dinarë dhe mandej kur ka mbërritë ju kanë ba tremijë dinarë. Për të mujt me nxjerrë ndonjëherë afat duhej ti epshin të holla, ryshfete atyne personave qi tagrambledhsit mbajshin me veti. Prandaj kuptohet se ai njeri që kishte fat me u shoqnue me ta, ndonëse faqezi, përfitonte shumë.

Të quejtunit Zyber Ramës, për arsye se kishte shumë për të paguar dhe se nuk kishte mënyrë tjetër për të pague aty i kanë marrë këto gjana: 22 qerre sanë, dy arka tesha grash dhe burrash të çmueshme për 2 300 dinarë. Nëpunësi veprues ka qenë tagrambledhësi Milena Popoiç. Haxh Zyberit i kan marrë nji pend qe dhe nji lopë për 1 300 dinarë.

Ndërkohë që nuk ka shpëtue njëri, të cilit të mos i jetë ba ndonjë dhunë e tillë, sikurse nuk ka njeri të ketë shpëtue pa u rrah në mënyrën ma mizore, prandaj nuk po zgjatemi me përshkrime të tjera.

Ndër nëpunësit ma të këqij dhe ma mizorë dhe që kanë pasë për qëllim shfarimin e farës shqiptare janë: Muj Kapiteni, i cili ishte kryetar i komunës dhe kishte me u dashtë një libër i veçantë për të përshkrue të zezat e tij; komandanti i postës, Pjetër Pjetroviçi, i cili për ti gjobitë mirë njerëzit u thonte se keni armë, prandaj i gjobitke me sasina të konsiderueshme të hollash dhe Mihal Boshkoviçi.

Në kohën e shkatërrimit të Serbisë janë vra në ndeshjet që kanë ba malazeztë: Uk Lushi nga lagja Berishë e katundit Junik dhe Shaban Paleshi dhe janë plagosë Sadik Jusufi e Mehmet Sahiti nga lagjia Gacaferr, Muharrem Sadiku nga lagja Qok.

Ky është shkurtimisht raporti i barbarizmave sllave të kryeme gjatë periudhës së nalt tregueme në rajonin e kësaj komune.

Shtojmë se ajo ashtë e qindta pjesë e atyne barbarizmave, por se ishte fare e pamundun përshkrimi i përgjithshëm i të gjitha fakteve.

Kryetari i Komunës Junikut

Jah Salihi d.v.

Prizren, më 31. X. 1944 Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 4)*

Lista e personave të damtuem nga sllavët tradhtisht të rrethit të Nënprefekturës Suharekës:

Ram Bllaca, nga katundi Bllacë, në vitin 1927 asht vra nga shteti jugosllav. Ndërhyrsat e vrasjes kanë qenë Kostiqët e Prizrenit dhe Naçallniku i Suharekës.

Isa Ademi dhe Fasli Baftija, nga katundi Greqevc, më 9. IV. 1912, vriten nga prita prej sllavëve.

Halil Velija dhe Sefer Emini, nga katundi Nishnueri, më 9. IV. 192, vriten nga prita prej sllavëve.

Osman Syla, Halit Syla, Ramadan Baftjari, Shaban Syla, nga katundi Vranic, janë therë me thika më 1912.

Bajrma Fasllinë, nga katundi Maqitavë, e kanë pre në Prizren me Osman Sylën më 1912.

Xhel Iljazin, nga katundi Maqitavë, më 1919, e kanë therë duke i thanë se po mban komitat shqiptare.

Rrustem Osmanin, më 1920, Xhelë Esatin, më 1925, Rrustem Azemin, më 1921, që të tre nga katundi Mushtisht, i kanë vra pa asnjë arsye.

Musli Demën, nga katundi Vraniq, më 1935, e kanë vra pa asnjë arsye.

Rexh Abazi, nga katundi Maqitavë, më 1935, e kanë vra natën.

Xhem Destanin, nga katundi Delloc, rojtar i pyjeve, më 1924 e kanë vra tue i thanë se ke vra shkiet.

Sejdi Ram Bajraktari, nga Suhareka, më 1920 e 1927, asht gjuejt prej sllavëve për arsyena shqiptare.

Sadik Mehmeti, nga katundi Peçan, më 1927 e 1929 burgos e vuejtje të tjera për arsye shqiptare.

Vërtetohet njisia

Arshivisti i Nënprefekturës Suharekës

Perlat Mema d. v.

Suharekë, më 8. IX. 1944

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 31. X. 1944

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 5)*

Mbretnija Shqiptare

Komuna e Kl. I-rë Sdreckë

Nr. 254 Sdreckë, më 29. VII. 1944

P. T.

Prefekturës

Prizerend

Në lidhje me urdhënin Tuaj nr. 1063, datë 17. VII. 1943, kemi nderin tju njoftojmë se me hetimet e imta të bame në rajonin e kësaj komune gjatë sundimit të Jugosllavisë për kondra elementit shqiptar janë bamë këto masakrime:

Në vitin 1923 asht vramë i qyejtuni Qazim Xhemaliu nga katundi Gornisellë. Vrasja ashtë ba në këto rrethana: Viktima pat shkue për vizitë me gjithë bashkëshorten e tij në katundi Drajçiç të kësaj komune tek fisi i vet i quejtuni Bajram Ademi. Aty kanë shkue natën dhe e kanë marrë dhe shoqnue për në lagjen Bogoshovc të katundit Sdreckë dhe pikërisht në vendin PESOK e kanë masakrue, tue qenë i lidhun duarsh e kambësh. Vrasësit janë të quajturit Kersto Mandushi nga katundi Sdreckë si dhe Gjorgje Vuçkoviçi nga katundi Gornisellë, së bashku me tre gjindarm serb. Arsyeja e vrasjes ka rrjedhun nga që kishte vendosë shoqnija e çetnikëve me qendrën në Sdreckë, të cilën në atë kohë e kryesonte i naltpërmenduni Kersto Mandushi. Thuhet se për vrasjen e këtij katundi Sdreckë i ka pague shoqnis çetnike nji sasi paresh që kjo jau ka dorëzue gjindarmvet që patën marrë pjesë në masakrimin e viktimës. Viktima ishte idealist shqiptar dhe nga kjo arsye asht vramë.

Kryetari i Komunës Kl. I

Sejdi Sejdorati d. v.

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 31. X. 1944

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 6)*

Mbretnija Shqiptare

Komuna e Llokovicës

Nr. 147 Llokovicë, më 7-9-1943

P. T.

Prefekturës

Prizerend

Përgjigje urdhënit nr. 1063, datë 17. 7. 1943

Kemi nderin tu njoftojmë se, në hetimet e zhvillueme deri më sot mbi barbarizmat sllave kundra shqiptarëve, kemi konstatue se në vitin 1912, në katundin Reçan të kësaj komune, ushtria ushtarake e Serbisë tuej qenë tudhëzueme prej civilave Kersto Mandushi, që sot gjendet i gjallë, Jovan Gaxhes dhe familjes Velikin, që të gjithë nga katundi Sterckë, ditën kanë marrë përdhunisht të quejtunin Bajram Haxhi Hajdarin nga katundi Reçan dhe çue ndërmjet rrugëve Lubinjë e Streckë, ku aty ia kanë pre buzët, hundët, nxjerr thonjtë e gishtave, mandej nxjerr sytë, e ma së fundi pre me sakica dhe shpërnda mishin e tij andej-këndej. Vdekja e tij ashtë zgjatë nga mundimet 24 orë. Arsyeja e mbytjes së tij ka kenë pse i përmenduni paska kenë njeri trim dhe i pashëm.

Po natë vit prapë fuqija ushtarake, tuj kenë të udhëzueme prej të sipërpërmendunve nga Strecka, në katundin Reçan kanë ba barbarizma tuj marrë njerëzit e shti me krye në zjarr e ba disa grabitje të hollash tuj detyrue ti paguanin ose do ti vritnin. Personat e munduem janë: Haxhi Rashitit 10 lira turke ari, Mustafa Arsllanit 25 lira, Haxhi Hajdarit 10 lira. Të gjithë këta persona, mbas mundimeve që u kanë ba, i kanë detyrue tju dorëzojnë të hollat e sipër shënueme, përveç grabis që ju kanë ba ndër dyqane e shtëpija tuj marrë unazat e vathet e grave, sexhadet e gjanat e tjera të kushtueshme. Bile sot në shtëpi të Kerst Mandushit ende gjindet llamba e grabitun prej tij Zeqir Sylejmanit nga Reçani.

Ka edhe disa barbarizma të vogla, por janë të kahershme dhe pa fakte, por këto që përshkruam sipër janë të vërteta, mbasi marrësit pjesë në këto barbarizma janë gjallë ende sot në komunën e Streckës.

Kryetari i Komunës

Fadil Xhabija d. v.

Vërtetohet

Kryesekretari i Prefekturës

Niko Lafe

Prizren, më 31. X. 1944

*(AQSH, Fondi 410, Viti 1944, Dosja 58, fleta 7*

----------


## BARAT

*Prototipi Arkan, një kriminel lufte dhe paqeje në Serbi*


23/02/2006  Nga Norbert Mappes Niediek-gazeta metropol
Arkani, heroi i arketipit burimor të revoltës kombëtare serbe, ishte njëri nga kriminelët më me ndikim i luftës dhe paqes në vitet e nëntëdhjetëa. Ngritja e tij nga një hajdut dhe bandit në një figrurë të shoqërisë së strisru postrsocialiste dhe më në fund edhe në një politikan dhe hero kmobëtaar simbolizon pikërisht rënien e Jugosllavisë nga një Republikë Federale të respektueshme të tiros në një katastrofë elementare të regjimite të Millosheviqit. Vetëm se vdekja e tij e dhunshme në janar të 2000, ende nuk e shënon fundin e mizerjes.v Arkani lindi më 17 prill të v. 1952 në Brezhiçen sllovene, si biri i një oficeri malazez të ushtisë poullore jugosllave i quajtur Velkjo Razhnatoviq, i cili aso kohe ishte istacionuar aty. Ai rininë e tij e kaloi kryesisht në Zagreb e Beograd. Lidhja atërore nuk fundsiononte siç duhet dhe ky ishte konflikti tipik jugosllav mes gjeneratës së vjetër të paepur dhe ishte shumë proaktike. Zheljkoja ishte një fëmijë i dalë keq. Qysh në moshën nëtër vjeçare ai iku pr herë të parë na shtërpia. Në moshën 14-vjeçare bëri vjedhjen e tij të parë. Ai ia rrëmbeua çantën nga dora një gruaje në lulishten Tashmajdan të Beogradit dhe kreu më vonë klasën e fundit të shkollë tetë-vjeçare në burgun për të rinj në Novi Sad. Në moshën 17-vjeçare ai u dënua me gjysmë biti burgim për shkak të disa vjedhjeve të tjera. Veprimtaria e tij ndërkombëtare filloi më 1972 në Milano të Italisë ku ai shkëmbeu zjarre të fuqishme me lanin e mbretit të atjeshëm të nëntokës Ljuba Zemunac. Më vonë pasuan gjykime në Belgjikë, Suedi dhe Hollandë. Diku gjatë viteve të tij të hershme të cubërisë e quajti betën me nofkën Arkan, sipas tigrit në stripat e tij vizatimorë.

Në vitet 70 Jugosllavia, me rrugën e saj të tretë dhe si udhëheqëse e shteteve që nuk bënin pjesë në asnjëein ga paktet, në OKB ishte një anëtare e respektueshme e bashkësive të popujve. Për shtetin Jugosllav krimineli sishte kriminel dhe ishte gjë e prerë që në lishdje me këtë të kishte kritere siç i kishin vëndet e Evropës Perëndimore. Aso kohe Beogradi përpiqen në Bonn për ekstradimin e një ekstremiste ustash, i cili i kish bërë atentat një diplomati jugosllav dhe po të mos e kishte pasur ky pasaprotën gjrermane me të vërtetë do të ish ekstraduar.

Në kërkim të kriminelëve si puna e Arkanit policia jugosllave përmes Interpolti bashkëpunonte me kolegët në botën perëndimore. Vetëm në prapaskenë ekzistrnote edhe një mirënjohje për mbertin arratisën të cilit në të vërtetë i shkonte ndoresh tu ikte rojeve të burgjeve të ndryshëm por ama i cili kurrë nuk arrnte ta shijonte lirinë më shumë se një javë. Afishimin e kuq të cilin zyra i Interpolti të Stokholmit më 1974 e lëshoi kundër tij, Arkani në jetën e tij të dytë si hero popullor e tregonte si trofe të tijin. Pas kësaj karrera e tij kriminele duhet tu ngajante serbëve si një luftë e kahershme kundër një Perëndimi armiqësor  me shumë zgjarësi dhe me një guxim prej të marri ashtu siç luftoi i gjithë vendi kundër padrejtësisë së sandsioneve të Perëndimit armiqësro gjatë viteve 90, Arkani qysh në djalëri ia ksihte punuar të gjithë botës. Tamam si një betejë e fituar i kuftohej Arkanit arratisja e tij nga burgu Vervier i Belgjikës. Më 1979 i këërkuari që ksishte fletëarrest ndërkombëtar do të arratiset nga burgu i Malmës në maj të v. 1981 mga burgu Over Amstel i Amsterdamit, një muaj më vonë dhe nga spitali i të burgosurve në Frandkfrut më 1983 edhe nga Thoreberg-u zvicerian. Vitin e arratisjes nga Vervieri belgjian (1979) edhe zyra e Interpolit në Beograd kishte lëshuar një urdhër arrestimi ndaj kriminelit të rrezikshëm sepse Arkani kishte kryer një plaçkitje të armatosur në dhjetor të v. 1974 në Beograd. Vlerësimi ndryshe i krimece të Arkanit le të shpjegohet si një zinxhir ngajrjesht të zhvillimit shoqëror.

Gjatë kohës para erës së Milosheviqit mirëpo menjëherë pas vdekjel së Titos në maj të v. 1980 do të fillojë bashkëpunimi i Arkanit me sekretariatin e policisë jugosllave (SUP). Nënës së tij papritmas do ti jepet në dispozicion pa snjëfarë arsyeeje një banesë policore në Beograd - një shënjë kjo që dëshmon si i biri qëndronte mirë me njërin nga shërbimet në konkurrim. Në nëntor të v. 1983 policia do ta përgjojë të birin Zeljko në Banesën e nënës, pasi ai edhe një herë kish kryer një plaçkitje të armatosur. Arkani do të shkëmbejë zjarr me policinë. Edhe pse ai e kish qëlluar njërin nga policët në këmbë nuk shkuan as dy ditë kur u lirua me kusht nga burgu. Siç dukej ai kishte mbrojtje të fortë. Se çduhej të bënte Arkani si kundërshpërblim pr tu mbrojtur para ligjit nuk u përket veprave me të cilat politikani i mëvonshëm do të mburret me ëndje. Kjo edhe sot e kësaj ditee ka mbetur nën hi. Meqë Arkani e mohnite më vonë çdo bashkëpunim me shëebimin sekret jugosllav, prandaj dhe nuk e pranoi vrasjen e trefishtë spektakolare në Gjermani, për të për të cilën gjë ende dyshon Shërbimi informatic gjerman (BND). Në Untergruppenbach në Heilbronn më 17 janar 1982 së pari do të ekzekutohen e pastaj do të hidhen në erë me gjithë BMË-në e tyre tre emigrantë shpiptarë dhe aktivistë të shquar politikë nga Kosova. Që të tre Jusuf dhe Bardhosh Gërvalla dhe Zeka Kadriu sot heronjë kombëtarë në Kosovë gjatë vizitës së fundit të Titos në Kosovë më 1979 kishin organizuar një demnstratë sdhe flitet të kenë drejtuar nga Baden-Ëurttemberg-u edhe një organizatë të fshehtë me emrin Fronti i kuq.

Hapin e parë në legalitet dhe fill pas kësaj dhe daljen në publik, Arkani mundi ta bënte vetëm atëhere, pasi që Millosheviqi gjatë viteve 1987 dhe 1988 hap pas hapi kish arritur ta merrte pushtetin në Serbi. Fillimisht i dënuari i shumëfisht hapi një firmë në Beograd e cila si e vetmja e mori të drejtën për të shtypur fanela për tiforzët me emblemën e klubit futbollistik Crvena Zvezda; Më 1989 ai bëhet dhe kryetari i klubit të Delije-ve, ashtu siç quhen dhe tifozët e klubit. Për të dy funksionet patjetër që duhej përkrahja politike. Nuk ishte rastësi që Arkani nga skena e futbollit u bë njeri publik. Përndryshe futbolli ishte zona tërheqëse për mëritë e tabuizuara nacionaliste në shtetin multietnik, dhe tendosjet kombëtare mes serbëve dhe kroatëve. Pas shumë vietesh dolën përsëri në sipërfaqe pas lojës famoze të futbollit mes Crvena Zvezdës së Beogradit dhe Dinamos së Zagrebit, më 13 Maj 1990. Përmes futbollit mund të thuheshin lloj-lloj parrullash jashtë vëndit. Edhe sot e kësaj dite disa nga udhëheqësit dhe klubet sporitve në Jugosllavinë e dikurshme vazhdojënë të jenë një dalje-urë të kriminelëve dhe politikës. Edhe zëvendësprokurori i përgjithshëm i cili në dhjetor 2002 u arrestua nën dyshimin e tregëtisë me gra, është kryetari i një grupi futbollistik. Është për tu potencuar se Arkani- i biri i një oficeri partizan dhe për gjatë kohës agjent i shërbimit të fshehtë komunist- rolin e tij e mori në klubin e djathtë, nacioanal serb të Beogradit dhe jo në të majtin, të orientuar pro jugosllav, pra në klubin e Partizanit. Në një intrervistë të hershme si parësore për Arkanin ishte se ai dëshironte të mbante politikën larg nga klubi. Ndër tifozët e klubit kishte ithtarë të Vuk Drashkoviqit, të udhëheqësist radikal Voisllav Sheshelj dhe të çetnikut të popullarizuar të asaj kohe Mirko Joviq, do të shprehej Arkani- të tre politikanë të opozitës së djathtë. Ithtarët e tyre partiak, të apasionuar pas futbollit ai dëshironte ti bashkonte në një trung të përbashkët tifozësh. Përsa i përkiste detyrës së tij që tifort e rinj dhe shpesh të dhunshëm të opozitës të cilët mblidheshin rreth kklubit ti fuste nën kontroll tpër regjinim ai muk foli fare.

Zheljko Razhnatoviqi do të bëhet figurë politike vetëm atëherë kur më 11 tetor të vitit 1990 me disa shokë dhe të njohur kryeshisht huliganë të Beogradit themeloi në manastin ortodoks Pokajnica të tijën Gardën Vullnetare Serbe duke u bërë vetë komandanti i saj. Zgjedhja e vendit dhe përdorimi i simboleve kombëtare serbe ishte nj sinjal tjetër i opozitës antikomuniste. Vitin tjetër Garda mori pjesë n luftën në Kroaci dhe vendosi shtabin e saj të përgjithshëm të mbajtur nga serbët në Slloveninë Lindore. Këtu Arkani do ta fitojë famën e tij kombëtare dhe së shpejti edhe famën e tij nderkombëtare. Ai me gjithë qejf i pranonte në shtabin e të të pëergjithshëm gazetarët mga mbarë bota, ua shtinte frikën nga pak dhe ua prezantonte tigrin e vogël Milica, maskotën e trupës së tij. Njerëzit e Arkanit Arkanovci, hynin nëpër fshatrat kroatë, i mbanin peng banorët dhe i shhrytëzonin vëndet e tyre si bazë për sulme ndaj mbrojtjes territoriale kroate.. në vëndlindje pra në Serbi krimineli shpejt mori famë ndërkombëtare. Arkani si askush tjetër dinte ti nxjerrë në pah vlerat e veta patriarkalke të disiplinës dhe potencës. Ai nuk konsumonte as alkool as duhan për çdo ditë zgjohej ngë ora gjashtë të mëngjesti dhe ua ndalonte njerëzve të tij çdo lloj konsumini të alkoolit. Ai me pesë gra kshte nëntë fëmijë dhe kur vdiq ishte bërë babëgjysh. Qysh më 1992 Arkani u zgjodh si kandidat i pavarur në kuvendin serb, në Kosovë ku zgjedhjet u bojkotuan nga shumica shqiptare dhe prandaj çdo kandidat u zgjodh me pak vota. Vitin tjetër Arkani do të themelojë të tijën Partia e Bashkimit Serb. Apeli i themelimit ndaj vllezërve serb i nënshkruar nga dora e tij prej gjysmëanalfabeti, do të lex si një paradi nëpër manifestimet nacionaliste të asaj kohe: Vllezërit serb duhet tia zgjasin dorën vllazërore njëri tjetrit sepse të gjithë kanë një qëllim të përbashkët: bashkimin serb! paria e Arkanit gjatë zgjedhjeve të v. 2000 fitoi më shumë se 5% të votave dhe hyri në parlamentin serb me 14 deputetë.

Figurat e nëntokës n ë shërbimin zyrtar policor

Beogradi, dikur Parisi i Lindjes dhe i vetmi metropl i vërtetë në Ballkan, ra shumë si qytet pas një dhjetëvjeçari të tërë luftërash dhe sanksionesh . mirëpo të shkosh të poshtë Danubit në drejtim të blloqeve të banesave me fasadë të rrjepur diku në anën e majtë sa po ti kalosh dy-tre rrugica mund të zbulosh një botë tjetër. Një bar i vogël me muzikë të qetë ulëse në stilin e filmave të viteve 50, tapeti i butë si pelush dhe i zi si korbi, metër katrorin e të cilit nuk e merr dot për disa qendra euro. Klubet në fasadat e renovuara e tregojnë reklamën e tyre ndërsa në rrugë qëndrojnë të parkuar më shumë vetura të tipit Porsche dhe Mercedes të klasit S.

Këtu në perandorinë e ndërmjetëme të politikës policisë dhe krimit që nga v. 1991 kanë ndodhur përmbi 150 vrasje ende të pasqaruara sot. Kanë gjetur veten një ish president Ivan Stamboliq, dhe një ministër ende në detyrë Pavle Bullatoviq, dy shefa policie dhe një gazetar me emër dy miq të vjetër të familjes Millosheviq katër udhëheqës paramilitarësh dhe disa dhjetra bosa të nëntakës. Kur kapej ndonjëri. Shpjegon kriminologu beogradas Dobrivoje Radovanoviq atëhere tek ai gjeje një librezë policie siç thuhej zyrtarish në raste të tilla autori i krimit ose ndodhej për monentin në pushim, ose sapo e kish lënë punën në polici. Në të vërtetë rigjinin i Millosheviqit ksih dhënë me plan libreza policie në nëntokën beogradase. Kriminelët na bëheshin aso kohe kolegë. Rrëfen shefi i hershëm i Interpolit beogradas Budimir Baboviq ata punësoheshin dhe me këtë fitonin dhe imunitet ndaj çdo ndjekje penale njësoj si Arkani dhe Gishka disa nga ata fillonin një karrierë të dytë por ama jo më pak kriminele në Kroaci dhe Bosnjë si mbrojtës të atdheut

Praktika e punësimit me plan të kriminelëve në shërbimin policor e ksihte angazhuar aso kohe edhe policin me emrin Radovan Stojiçiq, me nofkën Bagja sipas një figure brutale nga filmat vizatimorë me Popaj. Më 1991 në fillim të luftës së Kroacisë, Stojiçiqi u bë shef i mbrojtjes territoriale një milici qytetarësh kjo nga koha e socializmit për regjionet Slloven, Baranja dhe Syrmi Perëndimore në Kroacinë Lindore ku janë zhvilluar luftime nga më të ashprat. Kur filloi beteja e Vukovarit , Stojiçipi rekrutoi kriminelë ng listat kërkuese ndërkombëtare për ti angazhuar në spastrimin etnik të regjionit të Kroacisë. Dëshmimtarët dëshmonin më vonë se Bagja e ksih kontroluar formacionin në fjalë dhe e ksih paisur me armatim modern. Si shpërblim për rolin e tij pas betëj së përgjakshme të Vukovarit ai u emërua shef i mbarë policisë së uniformuar serbe dhe zëvendës-ministër. Bagja bënte pjesë në ata pak të ekzekutuar nga një vrasës i maskur në restorantin beogradas Mamma mia, Sllobodan Millosheviqi dhe gruaja e tij morën personalisht pjesë në varrimin e tij.

Skena e vrasjes së Gjingjiqit

Njeri nga njerëzit më të mirë të Bagjës ishte Frenki Simatoviqi. Vijnë Frenki-bojsat!. Mjaftonte të përmendej kjo frazë në Kroaci dhe në Bosnjë gjatë viteve 90 dhe qytete të tëra i kapte paniku. Ai u bë edhe më shumë i njohur nëpërmjet trupës së mistershme speciale të policisë së fshehtë serbe pas vrasjes së Gjingjiqit. Qysh në Kosovën e viteve 1998 dhe 1999 si dhe gajtë konflikteve të mëvonshme ndër bashkësitë shpiptare të Serbisë Jugore, trupat me uniformat e gjelbërta dhe ngjyre kremi përhapnin frikë dhe tmerr. Atyre u mvishen shumë masakra nga ajo kohë e sidomos në Pejë nga ku e ka rrënjë vrasësi i Gjingjiqit Jovanoviqi. Sipas raportimit të një udhëheqëi i cili njihet vetëm me emrin Millosh, njësit i cili ishte nën urdhrat e Millosheviqit shërbente për te zbatuar operacione të fshehta kundër terroristëve. Frendi një polic i fshehtë me përvojë të madhe nga lufta në Kroaci i themeloi atë si një trupë gjysmë private paramilitare deri sa ajo u pranua si Njësiti për operacionet Speciale (JSO) në organet policore. Në luftë policët specialë dalloheshin para së gjithash nga kasollat e tyre prej kaubojësh. Emrin e ndonjërit prej anëtarëve të trupës të vendosur në kazermë të cilët fillimisht ishin të veshur krejt me të zeza mund të ndodhte që ta merrje vesh vetëm rastësisht. Pas zëvendësimit të Frenkit komandën e mori legjiniori i dikurshëm i të huajve me nofkën Legija  Millorad Llukoviqi i cili më conë do ta drejtojë aksionin për vrasjen e Zoran Gjingjiqit.

Sipas Millosheviqit trupa duhet të ketë numëruar rreth 1 000 vetë aq policë specialë ishtin dërguar në Kosovë në 1998 pë të asgjësuar UÇK. Gjingjiqi në v. 2000 dubte vetëm për 300 apo 400 veta. Të gjithë ishin ushtarë profesionistë thoshte Millosheviqi. Në verën e vitit 2001-"Frenki-Bojsat", hynë në grevë, ata kërkonin dorëhejen e ministrit të brendëshëm Dushan Mihajloviç. Në vend që të lëshonte pe, Gjinggjiqi i sfidoi me to, duke i vënë drejtërdrejt me zyrën e Mihajlloviçit. Mirëpo se kush e kontrollonte me të vërtetë njësitin, ose kush e dëgjonte atë, nuk ishte e vërtetë edhe pas grevës. JSO-ja mbeti ushtarakisht e armatosur. Ajo kishhte në dispozicion ranathedhës, disa helikopterë të vetët, korace mbrojtëse të tipit "Grizzly" dhe automjete luftarake amerikane, të destinuara për shumë përdorime. Paga mujore e një polici special në kohën e Millosheviqit, duhet të ketë vajtur deri në 8 mijë dollarë amerikanë, nja njëqind herë më shumë se të ardhurat mesatare në këtë vend. Legija, i cili deri në daljen e këtij libri ndodhej në arrati, nuk i përkiste mjedidit të mercenarëve kriminelë, por atij që në rininë e tij kishte pasur shansin të ngjizej jashtë Jugosllavisë. I riu Millorad Llukoviq, i lindur më 1968 në Beograd, nga mesi i viteve 80 i ishte bashkangjitur legjionit frances të të hujave, ku ai për shumë vite kishte shërbyer në një njësi parashutiste. Në fllim të luftëravbe në ish-Jugosllavi në vitet 90, ai do i bashkangjitet "Gardës Vullnetare ebe", të Arkanit, kryesisht të përbërë nga njerëz kriminelë. Nga aty, shefi i policisë do të marrë në trupën e tij speciale. Shpejt ai do të zëvëndësojë legjendën Frenki, si shef i JSO. Të njëtën rrugë e ndoqi pak më vonë, vrasësii Gjingjiqit, Zveki Jovanviq.

Frenki, Legija dhe Bagja, krjonin elitën represive, të sistemit të Millosheviçit.Atij i shërbenin ato, atij i detyroheshin për gjithçka që kishin arritur. Megjithatë, edhe pas vrasjes së Gjingjiçit, qarkullonin thashetheme se dhe vetë kryeministri të kishte pasur një "deal" në skemën në fjalë dhe nëse mund të shprheshim kështu, të ishte ngatërruar keq me ta. Gjingjiqi dhe Legija, njiheshin me të vërtetë. Kur rrëzimi i Millosheviçoit, i dha shenjat e para pas zgjedhjeve të falsifikuara në vjeshtën e vitit 2000, Legija ishte komandant i JSO, e bashkë me këtë, ishte një figurë kyçe për suksesin, ose mossuksesin e revoltës. Zora Gjingjiç, koka strategjike e kryengritjes, e dinte fare mirë këtë dhe kërkoi të kontaktonte me vrasësit e tij të movonshëm, një burrë ky, që deri më atëherë, vetëm kishte dëgjuar të flitej. Gjingjiqi, ka raportuar me besnikëri gazetarit austriak Pol endvai, lidhur me këtë takim, gjë që mund të lexohet në shtypin evropian. Në fillim pas fjalëve të Gjingjiqit, kuptohet se ai kishte vënë kontat me Leginë, përmes një personi të tretë. Ai deshi të dinte nëse policia speciale, ishte ngarkuar me një detyrë të posaçme për zgjedhjet parlamentare, që ishin në prag. Legija e kishte mohuar këtë. Mrëmjen e rrëzmit të Millosheviqit, me 4 tetor 2000, sipas Gjingjiqit, ai me këshillën e gruas, i kishte kërkuar Legisë, takim me katër sy, për të qenë i sigurtë se si do të vepronte trupa e tij gjatë demostratës së shpallur, për ditën e nesërme. "Do të ta them se çmendoj i kishte thënë Legija. Gjingjiqi: "Po prandaj kam ardhur këtu"

Legija: "Unë mendoj se Millosheviçi i ka falsifikuar zgjedhjet dhe unë as që e kam ndërmend të mbroj dikë, i cili i flsifikon zgjedhjet. Ja ku po ta them se çfarë ka për të ndodhur nesër. Ne kemi për të marrë nesër urdhër të intervenojmë, sepse ne jemi njësiti i veëm, cili është kompakt dhe mund të ntervenojmë"

Gjingjiq:"he do të intervenosh?"

Legija:"Po qe se refuzoj, Mllosheviqi do të ketë mjaft kohë në dispozicion, të gjejë dikë që do të më zëvëndësojë. Por ne do ta pranojmë këtë urdhër, do të dalim nga kazermat, ama nuk do të ndërhyjmë. Kushti im i vetëm është që njerëzit të mos drejtohen nga kazermat. Ta lënë të qetë ushtrinë dhe të mos gjuajnë mbi policinë, nëse ajo nuk gjuan e para". Gjingjiqi d të shtonte se legija e kishte marrë mbi vete përgjegjësinë, ai e kishte pasur komandën absolute mbi 400 njerëzit e tij. Të nesërmen, një turmë njerëzish prej mijëra vetësh, hyri dhe e mori me dhunë paralamentin, pallatin e televizionit shtetëror dhe everisë. Millosheviçi i braktisur nga njerëzit e tij dha dorëheqjen. Nëse e ka thënë Gjingjiqi krejt të vërtetën, këtë kurrë nuk kemi për ta marrë vesh. Ndoshta çelësi për vrasjen e tij, e cila ndodhi dy vjet e gjysëm më vonë nga ky çast, qëndron në takimin historik mes politikanit dhe shefit të policisë. Legija mbase e ka mbajtur fjalën, ose me gjakftohtësinë e tij ditën e revolucionit, ka dashur të fitojë një pozicion të qëndrueshëm në rrethana të reja. Mirëpo si shefi i policisë speciale nuk mbet edhe gjatë. Në fillim të majti të vitit 2001, ai me anë të disa të shtënave i vu zjarrin diskotekës beogradase "Tvrdjava" ku ishte stacionuar JSO. Ndërtesa në vlerë prej një milionë euro, u shkatërrua plotësisht. Para gjykatësit hetues, legija i pranoi të shtënat dhe u pshua nga puna e iu mor arma. Vetëm një muaj më vonë, ai u rrëfye përsëri, ku gjatë procesit gjyqsor, pranoi vrasjen e shumëfishtë, e cila në të vërtetë, kishte pasur të bënte me kryetrain e opozitës Vuk Drashkoviç. Së fundi, ai qëlloi me armë gjatë festimit të ditëlndjes së vejushës së Arkanit Ceca. Rreth orës pesë të mëngjesit, dikush kishte thirrur policinë. Legija e çarmatosi njërin nga policët me fjalët"Unë jam Legija, unë jam vetë Zoti"

----------


## BARAT

*Ekskluzive - Agim Gashi: Golgota shqiptare nder shekuj*



*GOLGOTA SHQIPTARE NDER SHEKUJ*Fotografi tmerri që flasin më shumë se një shekull
Nga Agim Gashi 
 Zemra Shqiptare Ekskluzive

Kur në vitin 1990 pas daljes nga burgu, vazhduan represaljet e policisë serbe mbi mua dhe familjen time, u detyrova ta lë Kosovën time. Pas qëndrimit disa mujor në Slloveni, kalova në Kroaci për ta vazhduar aktivitetin tim politik dhe muzikor. Kontaktet me njeriun shqiptar që ishte i bollshëm sidomos në Zagreb, dhe duke iu falenderuar çunave nga të cilët çdo ditë më dhuronin rrespekt dhe dashuri shqiptare, rashë në kontakt me një ish oficier rus që jetonte në Zagreb. Atë ditë më erdhën dy të rinjë në banesën time në fashatin Botinec e që ishte periferi e Zagrebit. Më treguan se e njofin një njeri që kishte fotografi të vjetra të masakrave të ushtrisë serbe bërë në Kosovë gjat luftrave ballkanike. Poashtu kisha fatin që të banoja sebashku me prof. Dr. Shaban  Hashanin i cili ishte historian me përvojë të madhe. Biseduam dhe u dakorduam që sëbashku me çunat të lajmërojmë edhe prof. Dr. Zekiria Canen i cili ato ditë qëndronte në Zagreb, e që të gjithë sëbashku të shkojmë tek ish oficieri rus në një lagje të Zagrebit. U ngjitëm me ashensor në një nga katet e asaj ndërtese të lartë dhe kur u afruam tek apartmani i tij, para na doli një plak i kërrusur që na priti me një dashamirësi të jashtëzakonshme. Duke pirë kafet që na i solli nusja e djalit të tij ai e filloi bisedën: “Quhem Nikolla Kizem, na tha, dhe dikur moti isha këshilltar i ushtrisë dhe gjandarmërisë serbe për teritorin e Kosovës. Me vete mbaja një fotoaparat me detyrë që të bëja foto dhe ta lajmëroj Qeverinë ruse të asaj kohe për ngjarjet në Ballkan. Bëra shumë foto të ndryshme nga të cilat një pjesë i ruajta në albumin tim”. Pas një pauze të shkurtër, u ngrit dhe nga vitrina e tij nxori një album me shumë foto të vjetra. Ai ishte album që tregonte se sa gjaku i shqiptarit u derdh gjatë asaj kohe dhe në ato masakra serbe. E pagëzuam “Albumi i gjakut shqiptar”!
Derisa shiqonim albumin e rusit Kizem, rrënqethjet na e përshkonin trupin. Asnjëri nuk bënim vërr me gojë. Atmosferë e zymtë mbretëronte në banesën e rusit. Edhe më të zymtë u bëmë atëherë kur ai na e tregoi çmimin për çdo foto. Me ato para që kisha unë, mund ti blenim vetë katër foto. Çmimi ishte shumë i madh, por fotot kishin një vlerë për ne sa smundeshim ta paramendonim. Zgjodhëm katër foto, i pagova dhe dolëm me shpresë se do të gjenim para që të marrim akoma foto që dëshmojnë kjartë gjenocidin serb ndaj popullit shqiptar. Asnjëherë më më për mungesër mungesë parash nuk munda ta vizitoj pronarin e „Albumit të gjakut“!

Menjëherë shkova  tek një fotograf dhe bëra nga dyqind kopje për çdo foto. Ia vura detyrë vedit që këto foto tua dërgoj të gjithë kryetarëve të shteteve të botës në mënyrë që ta ken të kjartë se çka hoqëm nën robërinë serbe. Letrën e parë me ato foto ia dërgova Franjo Tuxhmanit. E dyta ishte për Alia Izetbegoviqin. 

Vlenë të theksohet se këto foto ia dhashë edhe gazetës “Dielli” që dilte aso kohe në Zagreb. Për çudi askund nuk figuronte emri im. Që të ishte çudia edhe më e madhe, aty shkruante se këto fotografi i paska zbuluar “Dielli”! Më vonë kishte raste kur disa persona të pa ndërgjegjëshëm jo që i publikonin këto fotografi, por i ngritnin “nam” vedit duke u krekosur se këto fotografi i  “kanë blerë tek Nikolla Kizemi në Zagreb”, duke e marrë historiatin ashtu siq ua kisha treguar. Në anën tjetër kishte edhe aso njerz që posa i shiqonin këto foto më akuzonin se gjoja i kam marrë nga UDB-ja për të provokuar. Nga sulmet që më bëhen nga disa marksist-leninist për shkak të bindjeve politike shkojnë aq larg sa mendja e njeriut është vështirë që ti përthekoj, duke mu kërcnuar edhe me likuidim.  Këto akuza vinë mu nga ata njerz që dikur ishin në sherbime direkte apo edhe indirekte me strukturat e sistemit të atëhershëm por edhe UDB-në. Njerzit e tillë akoma janë aktiv.

Pas ardhjes sime në Gjermani, këto foto ua kam dërguar edhe shumë udhëheqësve shtetrorë të Evropës, si dhe Presidentit të Amerikës z. Bill Clinton. Bashkë me fotot shfrytzoja rastin që në ato aftësitë e mia tua shkruaj edhe nga një letër duke ua treguar të vërtetën mbi gjenocidin që kryente Serbia ndaj këtij populli liridashës. Letrën e Presidentit Clinton do tua paraqes ashtu siq e kam shkruar atëherë.

Origjinalet e këtyre fotografive i ruaj me një gjelozi të madhe. Kam menduar që një ditë do i dhuroj në Institutin e Historisë në Prishtinë.

DAS ALBANISCHE GOLGOTHA WÄHREND DER GESCHICHTE

Autor: Agim Gashi


Dëshmia e dërgesës për Dr. Franjo Tuxhmanin



DAS ALBANISCHE GOLGOTHA WÄHREND DER GESCHICHTE

Autor: Agim Gashi

Während das albanische Volk in Kosova wedwr die Möglichkeit hat,die Opfer des serbischen Massakers beizusetzen oder sie zu beweinen, schauen sich fast alle mit Gleichgültigk3eit den albanischen Holocaust an. Diese Beweise benötigen keinen Kommentar.

Kosova verblutet dem Jahre 1878. Die Metzger Serbienes wählten nie Mittel um das albanische Wesen zu vernichten. Mit den blutsaugendsten Methoden wie in der mittelalterlichen Inquisition, dauert noch heutzutage die slawische Barbarei an. Dieses Volk und dieser Boden ist von den serbischen Stiefeln ermüdet.
Die Garasaninus, Cubrilovics, Milics und Pecanacs sind durch die Milosevics, die Sesels,Arkans und Draskovics ersetzt wordwn. Die Schlange, die auf lateinisch serpe bedeutet, wechselt nur die Haut, aber nicht ihr Handwerk. Die Wetlt schaut dasjenige vom Jahre 1878, 1912, 1920, 1945, 1990, 1992,1997.
Der Blutsauger von Balkan, Milosevic, sendet Europa jeden Tag die entsetzlichsten Szenen, während das älteste Volk Europas,keine Möglichkeit hat ihre Opfer beizusetzennoch sie zu beweinen.Wie soll das Volk sie beweinen können, da um den Hals herum die serbische Schlange schlängelt.
Alle bleiben tatenlos und schaunen sich den albanischen Holokaust an.
Hunderte, Tausende von Kindern, Frauen und ältere Menschen in den Bergen, viele hunderte zerstörte Dörfer, Hunderte und Tausender Tote und Verwundete. Wiviel sollten noch getötet werden, um uns zu einigen?
In der Fortsetzung veröffentlichen wir einige Photos vergangener Massaker, welche von einem russischen Offizier, namens Nikolla Kizem mit Aufenthalt in Zagreb, der als Berater in der Gendarmerie und dem Militär des Königreichs Jugoslawiens gedient hat, gekauft sin. Die Originalpfotos befinden sich beim Autor dieses Schreibens.    

*Artikulli i botuar në „Rilindja“ më 25.08.1998 që ishte i përkthyer nga Donika Gërvalla*

----------


## BARAT

*LETER E HAPUR ZOTIT PRESIDENTIT TE SHB-ve BILL CLINTONIT*


SHUME I NDERUAR ZOTI PRESIDENT!



Jam një rapsod popullor shqiptar, dhe sipas traditës sonë, nuk është vonë për urime, andaj më lejoni që me gjithë zemër t´ua uroj fitorën e Juaj për President të SHBA-ve.
U urojmë edhe hapjen e muzeut të Hollakastës në vendin Tuaj të madh, liridashës dhe demokratik. Ndaj, si shqiptar në fillim të kësaj letre po e marr një thënje të Mary Edith Durhanit, ku si antropologe, piktore e historiane, qëndroi me vite të tëra në Ballkan, e ku para 70 vitesh tha: Për popullin shqiptar fundi ende nuk ka ardhur. Dhe ne mbijetuam edhe ato 70 vite të tmerrshme të robrimit, përjetuam Golgotën e parë botrore, Holokaustën gjithashtu të pare, për të mbetur nën thundrrën slave atëherë dhe sot. 
Po mos të Ju nderonim shumë, nuk do të shkruanim, por, me anë të kësaj letre nuk do të mundemi t´ua shkruajmë të gjitha ato tmerre që përjetoi populli ynë shqiptar: nënshtrime, tradhëti, mizoriqë me gjakëftohtësi dhe me brutalitetin e pa pare njerzor ushtroi serboslllavia për ta futë nën thundrrën e saj këtë skaj të Ballkanit, i cili edhe në kohët më të herëshme, por edhe sot është një vatër lufte dhe vend i pa shpresë e I mjerimit. Po të vinit ke ne, do ta gjeni një popull të mjerë që lufton për vatrën e tij, por, që ka shpresë se një ditë nën mbikqyrjen e Juasj do ti gëzoj të drejtat e tija legjitime, sepse këto tmerre, gënjeshtra e intriga që u gatuan dhe gatuhen me shekuj ndaj popullit shqiptar u bënë monotone dhe janë të thjeshta e vetëm slave.

Shumicës I është e njohur se populli shqiptar është populli më I madh I Ballkanit, por që vdekshmëria e foshnjeve tek shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe viseve tjera etnike është më e madhja në Evropë. Shkenctari françez Ami Boue vërtetoi se më 1838 numri i popullsisë serbe në Ballkan ishte 900.000 (nëntëqind mijë), ndërsa numri I populates shqiptare 1.600.000 (një milion e gjashtëqind mijë). Pra popullata shqiptare atëherë ishte më e madhe se e grekëve, por dy herë më e madhe se e serbëve.. Këto të dhëna tregojnë fare kjartë se sa I tmerrshëm ishte gjenocidi ndaj shqiptarëve që u zhvilluan me metoda më barbare e që shekulli XX dhe XXI nuk duhet dhe nuk është dashtë ti lejoj. Edhe e sotmja, si e kaluarja, është kaq e mjeruar sa që nuk mund të përshkruhet me fjalë. Dhe ne shqiptarët u Urojmë nga zemra që mu në shtetin e Juaj demokratik u hap një nuze I Holokaustës çnjerzore që u zhvillua ndaj popullit izraelit. Një frigë të madhe për një muze të tillë e pati edhe humanisti dhe publicisti izraelit Leo Freundlich kur para se të filloj Lufta e pare Botrore, në të Hënen e Kërshëndellave të vitit 1913 në Vien ua dha mediumeve botrore librin dokumentar, Akti i gjykuar, dokumentin për Golgotën shqiptare, i cili bën fjalë për holokastin I cili ndodhi para 80 vitesh. Kjo hollokaustë për fat të keq ndodhë edhe sot ndaj popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, si dhe ndaj muslimanëve të Bosnës, ku aktori është po ai I para 80 viteve. Andaj holokaustën e pare te Evropës e  filluan dhe e planifikuan serbët më 1912-13, dhe ku Leo Freundlich shkruan: Për më pak se gjysmë viti ushtria serbe dhe bandat serbo-çetnike u egërsuan dhe kjo soldateskë çnjerzore bëri krime të pa para. Disa dhjetra mijëra njerz të pambrojtur u vranë, grate u dhunuan, pleqët e fëmijët u masakruan ndërsa mijëra fshatra me zjarrë u bënë rrafsh me tokë- e Evropa s´bëzan.

Këto ishin zhdukje kolektive Zoti President, por që fatkeqësisht janë edhe sot; gjërsa aktori I hollokaustës izraelite bnuk egziston më, ai I hollokaustës shqiptare vepron edhe sot, dhe para gjithë botës së shekullit XXI I kërcnohet edhe shtetit të Juaj demokratik e liridashës. Deri kur do ta lejon bota këtë tmerr?

Kur më 22 qershor të vitit 1912, ushtria serbe hyri në Prishtinë ajo më nuk u tërhoq kurrë, dhe, filloi pastrimin etnik të këtyre trojeve, gjë që ne jemi të bindur se poulli amerikan nuk e dashti kurre një robrim të popullit shqiptar. Nuk e don populli I Juaj as sot kur Ju po e udhëheqni, dhe një pastrim i sotëm etnik, nuk është asgjë tjetër pos realizim i Elaboratit të shovenistit të përbetuar serb Vaso Çubrilloviqit dhe I nobelistit Ivo Andriqit, që synonin pastrimin etnik të tërë Ballkanit dhe formimit të një shteti të madh serb. Serbia të drejtën për vetëvendosje nuk ia pranoi asnjë populli të Ballkanit e sidomos shqiptarëve, ku me hyrjen e ushtrisë së saj më 1912-13 në trojet shqiptare, e deri sot,  zhduki nga faqja e dheut mbi 2 milion shqiptarë, duke vazhduar të zhdukë dhe shpërngulë nëpër fushat e Anadollit edhe 5 milion të tjerë, siq po synon të zhduki edhe 6 milion shqiptarë të sotëm..A nuk është kjo një hollokaustë e re? Dhe, përse sot bota hesht? Përse bota I ka armët e saja? Për ti përdorë vetëm kundër Irakut, apo vetëm për Somalinë?!!!! Pse nuk u shkrep ende asnjë plumb I botës paqëdashëse edhe në Ballkan? Mos vallë po pritni që të zhduket nga faqja e dheut popullata e Ballkanit dhe pastaj bota ta bën tërë Ballkanin Muze të Hollokaustit të shek. XXI?
Vallë, pse Ballkani e ka tretmanin si të ishte pjesë e teritorit të Hënës apo të ndonjë planeti tjetër? Ne shqiptarët dhe popujt tjerë të vegjël të Ballkanit mendojmë se edhe Ballkani është pjesë e Evropës dhe e Botës, ku në këtë teritor pos Ilirëve dhe Grekëve nuk jetonin popuj të tjerë. Atëherë kishim teritorin tonë, por ja që erdhën sllavët për të na vrarë, plaqkitë, dhe për të na e marrë plang e votër. E këta sllavë nuk ndryshuan kurrë në sjelljet e tyre barbare, dhe sot e gjithë ditën po këta sllavë merren me gënjeshtra, komlote e tradhëtira. Na e vodhën me dhunë çdo të drejtë kombëtare, lirinë, shtypin, radion e TV-në, na përzunë nga puna duke na vrarë e burgosin sot e gjithë ditën.  

Sot, qindra e mijëra shqiptarë lëshuan trojet e tyre etnike për tu strehuara në Evropë, sepse janë të vetëdijshëm se janë para një hollokauste të re. Këtu dua të shprehem me një fjalë të vjetër shqiptare që kur malsoret e maleve shqiptare bisedonin me të huajin për rrethanat e Ballkanit, gjithëherë gjithëherë thonin: Leri sllavët të lirë e do të shohësh a do të ketë vend për njeri tjetër. Këtë mbajeni mend mirë!-shpreheshin ata. Andaj Zoti President, a e dini se sa afër sot në Ballkan rrinë shkëndija me barotin, sepse shqiptarët dhe serbët nuk kanë qenë e as nuk do të jenë kurrë vllëzër. Dhe kjo për Ballkanin është një tragjedi sepse shqiptarët kurrë nuk do të pajtohen me një robërim të tillë. Ne ishim të robëruar që nga vdekja e Skënderbeut, por të nënshtruar kurrë!
E ndoshta një ditë nga vendet e Evropës dhe të Amerikës do të hudhen miliona shqiptar në tokat e tyre etnike për një të drejtë legjitime. Ne mendojmë se e kemi edhe përkrahjen e Juaj dhe të popullit amerikan, por një gjë të tillë do ta bëjmë vetëm atëherë kur do të jenë shterrë kanalet e rrugëve të diplomacisë demokratike, sepse ne shqiptarët duam të bisedojmë edhe me armikun tonë, por të barabart e tolerancë, sepse jemi një popull që armikut si falim asgjë, por për këtë arsye mikut i falim çdo gjë. Luftën nuk e dëshirojmë sepse jemi të vetëdijshëm se bota e civilizuar din ti zgjedhë qështjet me kulturë njerzore, por çdo të bënit ju me një armik siq është i yni (dhe i gjithë botës). Të luftosh me trimin është trimëri, me barbarin është çmenduri, por barbarin duhet ta luftoj e tërë bota për humanitet. Sot bota demokratike duhet të jetë më energjike në çrrënjosjen e dhunimeve, helmimeve, vrasjeve masive, çnjerzimeve dhe çdo gjëje që është jashtë kulturës njerzore, e që po ndodhin para syve të Juaj dhe të botës.

Neve shqiptarëve na i helmuan edhe fëmijët në shkolla, ku ushtria dhe policia serbosllave hodhi helmin nëpër mësonjëtoret tona, për të mbetur 7000 fëmijë pa familje të reja e trashëgimtar. A mos vallë që fëmijët e Ballkanit janë të gjykuar të jetojnë në këtë gjendje? Këtë barbarizëm të ushtrisë serbosllavo-malazeze, bota dhe Ju zoti President duhet ta ndalni, sepse keni forcën por e keni edhe arsyen. Pa zgjedhjen e drejtë të qështjes shqiptare ne jemi të bindur se nuk do të zgjidhet as kriza ballkanike. 

Ju përshëndes Zoti President, duke Ju dëshiruar Juve dhe popullit të Juaj lumturi, prosperitet dhe jetë të gjatë. Ndërsa Muzeu i Hollokaustës le të jetë mësimi i fundit për botën e civilizuar. Kësaj bote i takon edhe populli liridashës shqiptar.

*Agim Gashi
rapsod popullor shqiptar

28 prill 1993,        
Gjermani *

----------


## BARAT

*Banda e Miliq Kërstes me shqiptarë të zënë rob, të vrarë e të plagosur. Pas fotografimit të gjithë likuidohen*

----------


## BARAT

*Hazir Kuka i prerë në fyt. Gjëra të tilla serbët bënë edhe gjatë luftës së fundit në Kosovë*

----------


## BARAT

*Ushtria franceze bën varrimin e viktimave të gjenocidit më 1917. Katolik e mysliman varrosen sëbashku sepse para se të ishin fetar, ata ishin shqiptarë.*


------
*
Kadri Raka me plumb në zemër. Pastaj i lidhur me shokën e tij për një dyrek në qoshin e shtëpisë, ku qëndroi një javë. Gjatë gjithë asaj kohe duhej që familjarët e tij ta shikonin me orë të tëra. Këtë mund ta bën vetë dora sllavo-karpatiane.

Ndersa sipas variantit te nje kacanikasi: Ky eshte  Shaqir Kuka nga fshati Kukaj afer Kaçanikut. Ishte ushtar ne ushtrine serbe dhe pasi dezerton ai rrinte i fshehur. Ishte njeri i zoti, 2 m i gjate. Nje nate e zane ne shtepine e tij sepse ishte percjellur nga hafijet (spiunet). E qesin para xhamise tek nje shelne dhe te Ura e Konakut dhe ne menyre publike e pushkatojne ne prani te familjes dhe farefisit. Pas ketij akti makaber ata e lidhin me shoken e tij per dyreku tek shtepia e tij dhe ashtu e lene per nje jave te tere.*


------

----------


## BARAT

*Artikulli në gjuhën gjermane i botuar në gazetën „Rilindja“ më 25.08.1998*

----------


## BARAT

*Baki Ymeri: Masakra serbe kundër Kosovës shqiptare*


*Sadik Rama i Gjurgjevikut qysh para 89 vitesh kërkonte pavarësi për Kosovën
  Nuk e shes atdheun me pare. Sikur me ma mbushë kët kullë plot me flori nuk bahem serb; por ikni e shkoni kah jeni ardhë se Kosova asht njhi tokë arbnore dhe ka me fitue independnecën.*


Nga Baki Ymeri, Bukuresht


Më 25 Maj të vitit 1932, filloi të dalë në Konstancë të Rumanisë revista e parë e diasporës shqiptare Kosova, tribunë e rëndësishme e çështjes shqiptare dhe e afirmimit të Kosovës në botë. Drejtor i saj është patrioti korçar Gjergj Bubani. Revista delte në Tipografinë Albania të Konstancës, atje ku e panë dritën e botimit Atdheu, Flamuri i Shqipërisë, Shqipëria e Re, një varg gazetash e revistash tjera shqiptare, si dhe veprat e para të Asdrenit, Lasgushit, Kutelit, Dodanit, Aleko Vançit she veteranëve tjerë të atdhetarizmit shqiptar. 
Kosova delte me artikuj në gjuhën shqipe, rumune e frenge, në formatin 32/48 cm. Ekzistencën e saj në gjirin e Bibliotekës së Akademisë rumune, sëbashku me disa  botime të vjetra për Skënderbeun e zbuloi poeti kosovar Sali Bashota (2005), edhepse për këtë tribunë kanë shkruar kohë më parë Vehbi Bala, Ismet Dërmaku, Fatmira Rama, Cristia Maksuti, Zëri i Prishtinës etj. Ndër bashkëpunëtorë njihen Dhimitër Pasko, Ali Asllani, Asdreni, M. Pogaçe, Emin Pllana, Kristo Luarasi, Selami Çela, Dhimitër Shuteriqi (...), disa duke i shënuar artikujt apo vjershat me pseudonime si Kaçaniku, Simfiri, Anliri, Plaku i Drenicës etj Nga kjo gazetë janë botuar 32 numra, numri i fundit duke qenë ai i ll korrikut l933. Revista kishte karakter të dukshëm prozogist dhe revendikativ lidhur me trojet shqiptare të mbetura nën kthetrat e hegjemonisë pansllaviste dhe greke. 
Kështu, nën moton Le ta dijë bota mbarë/ Se shqiptari ësht i zoti/ Të luftojë si më parë/ Të luftojë si qëmoti/ Për Kosovë e Çamëri/ Rrofsh e qofsh, moj Shqipëri!  (nr.3, 13 qershor 1932), Kosova qysh në numrin e parë të saj përcakton katër kërkesa kryesore për çështjen shqiptare: 1. Të drejtën e vetëdisponimit për viset tona të robëruara (Kosovë e Çamëri), 2. Një Maqedoni autonome, kantonale, me të gjitha format poltike të Zvicrës, ku maqedono-shqiptarët, maqedono-rumunët, maqedono-bullgarët, maqedono-turqit, maqedono-grekët të kenë kantonet e tyre të lira. 3. Konsolidimin e pavarësisë sonë, radikalizmin e reformave shoqërore dhe kristalizimin e lirive kushtetuese. 4. Afrimin dhe bashkëpunimin sa më të ngushtë ndërmjet të tre blloqeve që përbëjnë kombin tonë, dmth. Ndërmjet shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë së lirë, shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë së robëruar dhe shqiptarëve të kolonive. Ky ishte, në të vërtetë, programi i revistës së një drejtori që më vonë do të përjetojë persektutimet e qeverisë shqiptare si pasojë e rekomandimeve të Beogradit.
Sa janë shqiptarët të pregaditur të respektojnë rekomandimet e kryemninistrit për respekt ndaj minoriteteve, sidomos me rastin e shpalljes së pavarësisë, nuk dihet, por dihet se sipas Kosovës së Gjergj Bubanit, Sadik Rama i Gjurgjevikut qysh para 75 vitesh kërkonte independencë për Kosovën. Kush ishte de facto Sadik Rama i Gjurgjevikut? Sipas artikullit Një histori e gjallë, me mbititull Nga tragjedia e Kosovës dhe me nëntitull Sadik Rama dhe manovrat serbe në Kosovë, nga Kosova e Gjergj Bubanit (nr.31/1933, fq.9, kuptojmë se Në muajin Mars të vjetit 1919, kur filluan serbët me ba zgjedhjet e deputeteve në prefekturën e  Prizrendit, Prefekti i Prizrendit çoj me thirrë Sadik Ramën  e Prokorupës (së) Pejës në katundin Gjorgjevik, i cili ishte prej nji shpije të ndershme edhe burr besnik e atdhetar i Kosovës.

Serbija këtu rin provizorisht

Sadik Rama, thekson artikullshkruesi Zek Musa (emigrant kosovar), sipas urdhërit të prefektit të Prizrenit, i hypi kalit e shkoi në Prizren ku u paraqit para prefektit të quajtur Gjoka Matiçi, pranë të cilit ishte koloneli Kataniçi, dhe si dragoman (përkkthyes) ishte ftuar Haxhi Selimi i Prizrenit, meqë Sadik Rama nuk dinte sërbisht.  Filloi biseda mbi zgjedhjen e deputetëve të Kosovës, dhe kështu prefekti Mitiç i tha Sadik Ramës: Në ty ka besim Kral Pjetri i Beligradit e me urdhërin e Kralit ju kemi thirë me i ba zhgjedhjet në Prefekturën e Prizrendit bashkë me emnue nga ju turqit e Kosovës, se neve i kemi emnue dy serbjanë; duhen edhe dy turq prej jush. Sadik Rama, si një shqiptar i vjetër, që ishte ashtu dhe si një atdhetar i Kosovës i tha prefektit dhe kolonel Kataniçit, komandantit të përgjithshëm, se na kosovarët nuk jemi turq por jemi jemi shqiptarë 90 përqind, e këtu Kosova asht tokë Shqipnijet e nuk kemi të drejt me emnue deputetët mbasi Serbija këtu rin
 provizorisht. Prefekti dhe Kataniçi kur i dëgjuan fjalët e Sadik Ramës, u zemëruan fort keq por nuk kishin fuqi dhe nga frika spatën guxim me gri  me njiher Sadik Ramën  e kështu nuk mujtën me i ba gja e me fjalë të ambla e përcullën Sadikun tuj i thanë se na të kena mik ty, e me këto fjalë u da Sadiku prej tyne e shkoj në shpi të vet.
  Sipas Zek Musës, pas ca ditësh Esad Pash Toptani i kishte dërguar në Prizren dy kapitana të vet, Hasan beg Shijakun dhe Etem efendiun e Durrësit për ti bindur kosovarët që të mos i kundërshtojnë Beogradit për deputetë dhe me këtë rast u thirr prap Sadik Rama i Gjorgjevikutme anën e prefektit si dhe prej Kataniçit për të rënë në akord me ta. Kështu,  pas thirrjes që i bënë, Sadik Rama i hypi kalit e shkoi në Prizren, e u paraqit para prefektit dhe Kataniçit, të cilët e pritën me nderime të mëdha. Aty, në bashkëfjalim ishin kapitenët e lartëpërmendur të Esad Pashës, të cilët u përshëndetën me Sadik Rmën duke ia treguar qëllimet e veta në gjuhën shqipe. Dragoman me këtë rast ishte Haxhi Selimi i Prizrenit. Prefekti dhe Kataniçi, të dy me një fjalë, i thanë Sadik Ramës: Neve ty të kemi thirë për mbas urdhnit urgjent të Kral Pjetrit i cili ty të ka emnue me nji grad kapiten rezerve i Gjendarmeris për me mbajt qetsiën e vendit në Lumë me 450 ushtarë e nënoficera nën urdhënin tand se Kral Pjetri i Beligradit ka shumë besim në ty e prandaj ta ka dhënë kët gradë të naltë.
Sadik Rama nuk e pranoi aspak gradën e Kral Pjetrit dhe u përgjegj: Unë jam shqiptar e nuk e due gradën e as rrogën e Beligradit. Gjithashtu iu lutën Sadik Ramës edhe kapitenët e Esad Pashës duke i thënë: Mos u ban kundërshtar i Kral Pjetrit!. Por Sadik Rama u thot kapitenëve: Asht turp për juve qi keni ardhë këtu në Kosovë për me trathtue popullin shqiptar, dhe me këto fjalë u nda prej tyre e shkoi në shtëpi tëvet. Sipas artikullshkruesit, në atë kohë Serbia nuk kishte fuqi (pra jemi në vitin 1919 kur serbët e helmuan babain e Nënës Terezë, Nikollë Bojaxhiun), dhe medoemos i duhesh me i lutë shqiptarët e Kosovës me të holla e tjera shpërblime për me e kthye parinë e vendit për vedi. Mirëpo ata shqiptarë të vjetër qi e dinin detyrën e vet nuk mujshin me u ba spiuna dhe vegla të serbit. Në muajin prill të citit 1919, prefekti i Mitrovicës bashkë me gjeneral Terziçin nga ushtria e Beogradit, edhe këta çuan njerëz për ta thirrë Sadik Ramën e Gjurgjevikut. 

Nuk mundemi me u ba serbë tuj qenë shqiptarë të kulluar

Menjëherë, Sadik Rama i hypi kalit e shkoi në Mitrovicë, ku u prit me shumë nderime prej gjeneralit të lartëpërmendur dhe prej prefektit në fjalë. Pasi nuk dinte të flasë serbisht, si dragoman e sollën Popa Ngjelkun e Mitrovicës. Popa Ngjelku ishte prift i Mitrovicës. Prefekti dhe gjeneral Terziçi nisën ti tregojnë Sadik Ramës pse e kishin thirrë: Neve të kemi thirë se Serbija ty të don fort edhe Kral Pjetri të don fort e kështu të lutet Krali qi ti të jesh besnik i tij kurdoherë dhe ndërmjetës për çdo nevojë që ka Krali. Tashi të lutemi shumë me marë mundimin e me shkue në katundin Galic e me ju lutë Azem Bejtës për mos me u sjellë keq kundra Serbis e kështu Azem Galica le të vin këtu në marrëveshje me neve të cilit kemi me ia dhanë të drejtat dhe nji rogë me nji grad oficeri. I vetëdijshëm se Kosova gjendej nën thundrën e thinjve, Sadik Rama i përgjigjet gjeneralit dhe prefektit se neve jemi shqiptarë e nuk e duem rogën teuj, as gradën tuej, se këtu në Kosovë janë
 90 përqind shqiptarë e nuk mundemi me u ba serbë tuj qenë shqiptarë të kulluar.
  Artikullshkruesi që ia transmeton lajmin Kosovës së Gjergj Bubanit nga Kavaja (Maj, 1933), thekson se Këto fjalë Prefektin dhe Gjeneralin Terziçi tepër e zëmruen. Prefekti kthehet e i thotë Gjeneralit se ky njeri me të vërtetë qënka atdhetar i vendit dhe nji shqiptar shumë besnik për atdhe. Me këto fjalë Sadik Rama u nda prej tyre e shkoi në shtëpi të vet. Një javë pas kësaj thirrjeje, Beogradi dërgoi një deputet të quajtur Aleksa Zhujoviçi, me një shumë të hollash prej 15.000 napolona ari për tia dhënë Sadik Ramës në katundin Gjorgjevik si shpërblim që mos ta kundërshtojë Qeverinë e Serbisë dhe mos të bëhet shkak për me përhap kombësinë shqiptare. Deputeti serb e merr për dragoman Andreja Rungjiçin nga Rahoveci i Przrenit dhe shkojnë në shtëpi te Sadik Rama ku rinë 5-6 orë, duke iu lutë Sadik Ramës me i marë ato të holla si shpërblim. Mirëpo atdhetari ynë nuk i pranoj aspak ato të holla tuj thënë : Nuk e shes atdheun me pare. Sikur me ma mbushë kët kullë plot me
 flori nuk bahem serb; por ikni e shkoni kah jeni ardhë se Kosova asht njhi tokë arbnore dhe ka me fitue independnecën.

Dhe kështu krisi topi dhe pushka kundër shqiptarëve të Kosovës

Deputeti i Beligradit, Aleksa Zhujoviçi, bashkë me Andreja Kuingjiçin, vazhdon rrëfimin e tij Zek Musa, me një hidhërim të madh ikën nga shtëpia e Sadik Ramës dhe shkuan në Beograd duke i thënë qeverisë se Sadik Rama është një shqiptar nesnik dhe nji atdhetar i Kosovës. Në muajin Maj 1919, Nikolla Pashiqi i u dha urdhër autoriteteve serbe në Kosovë për ta zënë Sadik Ramën, të gjallë apo të vdekur. Sipas Kosovës së Gjergj Bubanit: Të gjitha qytetet e Kosovës u urdhënuan fshehtas për me zanë Sadik Ramën të gjallë. Dhe të gjitha sëbashku, Peja, Gjakova, Prizrendi, Prishtina, Vuçiterni, Mitrovica, me një urdhën e thirën Sadik Ramën me nji her. Por kësaj here Sadik Rama nuk shkoj tue qenë se e kuptoj rezikun. Pasi e panë serbët se Sadik Rama nuk prezantohet para autoriteteve, me një urdhër urgjent i nisën ushtritë në të katër anët për me e zanë Sadik Ramën dhe me i therë shqiptarët e shkretë dhe kështu krisi topi edhe pushka më të katër anët tuj djegë shpija e
 tuj plaçkit shqiptarët e Kosovës së robnueme. Atëherë u rrethuan Prekorupja, Podrimja dhe Bajraku i Ostrazulit nga ushtritë serbo/malazeze. Për të shpëtuar nga ky rrezik i papritur, Sadik Rama bashkoi familjen e vet dhe nëpër thonj të armiqve iku për në Shkodër duke lënë gjithë pasurionë e vet prej më së 10.000 napolonash ari në dorë të ushtrisë barbare. 
  Sadik Rama iku për në Shkodër për me u ankue para Kombit Shqiptar për ngjarjet e përgjakshme qi u banë në Kosovë. Kështu, sipas artikullshkruesit, në katundin Gjurgjeviku i madh janë vra Feriz Zeqiri, Hasan Hajzizi edhe 7 burra tjerë, janë djegë 42 shpi, janë plaçkit teshat shtëpijake krejt, janë marë të holla lira turku pa numur, dhen, dhi, lop, bollica, kual e tjera 6500 copë, grunë, elb, misër e tjera 45000 kuintale. Në katundin Gjorgjeviku i vogël janë vra Demir Alija, Zek Abdullahi, Feik Abdullahi edhe ashtë djegë katundi krejt. Janë plaçkitë dhen, dhi, lop, kual e tjera 6000 copa; grunë, elb, misër e tjrea 2000 kuintal. Në katundin Jashanic asht vra Latif Bajraktari me 15 shok tjerë, janë djegë 60 shpi, janë marë 4600 kuintal grunë, elb, misër e tjera si dhe dhen, dhi, lopë, kual 4300 copë kanë grabit. Në katundin Siqenë ndodh e njëjta gjë: vriten tre burra pasanikë (Bajram Haxhija, Nurat Mehmeti me të birin, Mehmet sadrija) dhe digjen shtëpitë e tyre dhe 16
 shtëpi tjera, u grabitet gjithë pasuria. Krime të këtilla barbare serbët ndërmarrin edhe kundër fshatit Gllarenë, ku digjen 41 shtëpi, në Perçevë digjen 21 shtëpi, në katundin Shperka e Gashit digjen 60 shtëpi, në Volljak 15 shtëpi, dhe grabitet në këtë fshtra gjithë pasuria.          Në katundin Qypevë asht djegë krejt katundi e burrat i kanm gri tuj i lidhë dursh shoq me shoq i kanë ba batare me mitraloz, grat edhe fëmin i kanë futë në zjarmë tuj i djegë për sgjallmi vetëm nji djal ka pështue i cili gjindet sot në Shqipni. Edhe këtu plaçkitet gjithë pasuria. Nuk dihet numri i pasunis të lëtij katundi masi nuk ngeli kush i gjall për me kallxue sasin e humbun. Në katundin Damas është vrarë Rrahman Syla me 5 meshkuj të shtëpisë së vet, janë ba batare  42 burra tjer tuj i lidhë dursh me litar e i kanë gri me mitraloz; janë djeg 7 shpi dhe asht plaçkit gjithë pasunia e tyne. Në katundin Turjak asht vra Ismail Qeba me nji vlla, janë vra edhe tre burra miqt e tij qi janë
 ndodhë musafir, i biri i Ram Musës Ponorcit Halil Rama edhe dy shok të tjer, asht plaçkitë krejt katundi. Në katundin Zatriç asht vra Jak Besa me 26 burra të cilët i kan gri tuj i therë me bajoneta ashtu edhe nji gruë me gjithë fëmi të Ahmet Alis. Asht plaçkit krejt katundi.
  Duke përshkruar masakrat serbe kundër shpirtit shqiptar në Kosovë, Zek Musa thekson faktin se të gjitha këto katunde që i shënova sipër janë në rajonin e Nënprefekturës së Rahovecit, Prefektura e Prizrendit. Me këtë rast, shton faktin se edhe në katundin Drenofc janë vrarë tre burra dhe janë plaçkitur teshat shtëpiake, ndërsa në katundin Vrajak, Postosli, Patok, Kosnik, Petkoviç, Llabicevë, janë plaçkitur teshat, bylmetet e tjera ndërsa burrat e fëmitë kanë ikur nëpër pyje nga frika e topit, duke shpëtuar vetëm me shpirt. Poashtu edhe në katundin Mrasur janë vrarë 2 burra, dy djem të ri, dy vajza dhe dy gra, të cilat i kanë ba batare te shpija e Shaban Mrasorit, kan marë edhe 100 lira turku tuj ja djeg edhe shpijat me gjith pasuni.

----------


## BARAT



----------


## BARAT



----------


## BARAT



----------


## BARAT



----------


## BARAT



----------


## BARAT



----------


## malo666

Jam kurioz te dije me shume mbi kete foto meqe nuk di gjermanisht, ka mundesi te me thote njeri se ku eshte marre (neqoftese eshte bere gjate luftes se pare botrore atehere eshte marre ne shqiperi brenda apo ne kosove). Kush jane ata malsoret me pushke ne dore, se duken si shqiptar nga veshja.

----------

